# Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC-South) - March 2010



## The Bread Guy (28 Feb 2010)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC-South)
March 2010*

*News only - please comment elsewhere.
Thanks for making this new only system work.*​


----------



## The Bread Guy (1 Mar 2010)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
020200UTC Mar 10* 

<em>NOTE: This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements  attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban,  or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any  of its content – it is shared for information only. When material translated  into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the  original  – this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.</em>

<hr />* <a href="http://www.alemarah.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1254:kandahar-blast-kills-22-policemen-and-officials&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Kandahar blast kills 22 policemen and officials</a>*
<blockquote>Monday, 01 March 2010 17:05 By Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Mar. 01 - At least 22 policemen and officials were killed on Monday  when a Corolla car parked nearby blew up near police headquarter in Kandahar  city. According to the source, the fatalities came when a Mujahid parked his  explosive-filled car near the police and officials vehicles in the parking area  which was moments later detonated through remote-controlled device. The report  adds the blast was so powerful that damaged 10 government vehicles in the  parking lot of the headquarter. Reportedly, there was meeting in the headquarter  attended by some officials whose vehicles were parked in the car park with the  bodyguards nearby who were also killed in the blast, while the building of the  police headquarter and the surrounding government buildings were partly damaged  in the bomb attack. In another indecent elsewhere in Kandahar, an employee of  KHAD currently Known as National Security Department was killed in a guerrilla  attack in Shahidanu Chowk half hour later after the blast in the police  headquarter had happened.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.alemarah.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1251:remote-controlled-bomb-blows-up-police-vehicle-in-kandahar&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Remote-controlled bomb blows up police vehicle in Kandahar</a>*
<blockquote>Monday, 01 March 2010 15:23 By Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Mar. 01 - A remote-controlled bomb Monday targeted one of the police  patrol vehicles while the police patol convoy was on a patrol mission in Nagahan  area of Arghandab district, Kandahar province. According to the report, the  police vehicle got smashed into pieces in the blast, killing about four  policemen including an officer and wounding another three.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.alemarah.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1249:another-killed-in-kandahar&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Another policeman killed in Kandahar</a>*
<blockquote>Monday, 01 March 2010 03:30 By Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Mar. 01 - On later Sunday, a policemen armed with a Kalashnikov rifle  was killed in a guerrilla attack near Inzer hotel, in the heart of Kandahar  city. The report stated this was the second police officer had been killed  through Sunday. Meantime, the Mujahideen's operation in Kandahar city seems to  have gained momentum recently, in fact, commander Nimatullah incharge of police  post was killed in a guerrilla attack on Sunday morning, where as, Abdul Majid,  the head of information and culture department was, too, killed in a guerrilla  attack the other day.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.alemarah.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1250:martyr-bomb-attack-kills-11-nato-soldiers-near-kandahar&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Martyr bomb attack kills 11 NATO soldiers near Kandahar</a>*
<blockquote>Monday, 01 March 2010 08:47 By Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Mar. 01 - There is a recent report from Kandahar province that a  martyr bomb attack hit a NATO military convoy Monday in Kandahar's Daman  district, killing eleven NATO soldiers.  The report indicates Abdullah, a brave Mujahid of Islamic Emirate, slammed his  explosives-laden vehicle into the NATO convoy crossing a bridge not far from  Kandahar airfield on Kandahar-Boldak main road.  Two of the NATO tanks were destroyed which fell off the bridge in the martyr  attack leaving 11 NATO soldiers dead, the report adds.  According to the  witnesses, the road was immediately closed to the traffic by the enemy to  evacuate the dead and the wounded to the hospital. The attack comes as the U.S  military declares its fresh operation in Kandahar province.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.alemarah.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1252:heavy-fighting-breaks-out-in-zhari&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Heavy fighting breaks out in Zhari</a>*
<blockquote>Monday, 01 March 2010 15:25 By Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Mar. 01 - On later Monday, a fierce clash erupted between Mujahideen  of the Islamic Emirate and the U.S-coalition troops backed by Afghan soldiers in  Zhari district of Kandahar. The report states the fighting unfolded in Bashmol  area of this district while the enemy were on an attack mission against  Mujahideen in the area as they came under Mujahideen's attack causing the NATO  and the Afghan soldiers deadly losses, where as no Mujahids have been harmed  during the fighting.  However, Mujahideen seized some arms and ammo during the  clash that continued for about half an hour.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.alemarah.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1253:blast-kills-thee-britons-injures-two-in-kandahar&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Blast kills thee Britons, injures two in Kandahar</a>*
<blockquote>Monday, 01 March 2010 15:27 By Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Mar. 01 - At least three British soldiers in Sangin district of  Kandahar were killed and two were seriously hurt as the were hit by a planted  IED blast on their way to their outpost, on Monday. The bombing occurred in  Bakhshak area of this district in which a British officer is reported to be  among the dead.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.alemarah.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1247:mujahideen-capture-4-soldiers-of-afghan-army-in-gerishk&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Mujahideen capture 4 soldiers of Afghan army in Gerishk</a>*
<blockquote>Monday, 01 March 2010 03:20 By Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
HELMAND, Mar. 01 - Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate, in an ambush attack,  captured four soldiers of Afghan army on Saturday in Helmand's Gerishk district  while the soldiers were traveling to Kachran district of this province. The  arrest took place in Sari Kala area of this district. The captives were taken by  the Mujahideen along with the enemy's Land Cruiser vehicle and some arms and  ammo.</blockquote>
<hr />* <a href="http://www.alemarah.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1255:americas-face-saving-propaganda-about-marjah&amp;catid=2:articles&amp;Itemid=3"> America’s Face-saving Propaganda About Marjah</a> *(<a href="http://www.scribd.com/doc/27688654/America%C3%A2%E2%82%AC%E2%84%A2s-Face-saving-Propaganda-About-Marjah">PDF  at non-terrorist site</a>)
<blockquote>Monday, 01 March 2010 17:59 administrator

The invading American and NATO forces have announced that they are clearing  the last pockets of resistance in Marjah but this is no more than an eye-wash.  The fact is that the invading troops are now entangled in a long war in Marjah.  The battles are going on in Marjah according to the tactical plan of Mujahideen.  With the passage of every day, the enemy suffers life and material losses.

From the first day of operation February 13, 2010, the enemy troops have not  been able to extend their writ to other areas of Marjah except areas, which were  evacuated by Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate at the beginning of the  operations as per a tactical plan to encircle the enemy forces.

When the enemy new strategy faced fiasco, they ludicrously announced to have  cleared the areas. However, the ground realities are contrary to what they are  claiming.

The enemy launched operations in Kunduz province to lessen pressure on their  troops in Marjah. They thought Mujahideen will send some groups of their forces  from Marjah to Chardaara district of Kunduz province. This will give them a  breath of relief. Even they now speak of massive operations in Kandahar  province. All these efforts by the enemy are aimed at distracting the attention  of the public of the world from Marjah and reducing Mujahideen’s stiff  resistance in Marjah. This moribund endeavor will also fail because Mujahideen  are not short of manpower and armed men. The public are with them. Whenever,  Mujahideen need more groups of armed men, they draw them from among the people.  The Afghans share common goals with the Mujahideen and they know that the  Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate are protectors of their Islamic and national  values. The Afghan Mujahideen lay down their lives to secure our cultural  values, dignity, human rights, freedom and noble traditions from the aggression  of the invaders. Therefore, the people stand by Mujahideen and support their  cause.

The Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan believes American invaders  and their allies will always find pretexts to continue their occupation of  Afghanistan. Terrorism, democracy, human rights, women rights are just mere  slogans used by American colonialism to reach their imperialist goals in this  part of the world and in Afghanistan. Many cases of tortures of detainees in  Guantanamo, Bagram, Abu Gharib jail, NAMA camp in Iraq and the secret PRTs jails  in military bases in Afghanistan, show flagrant and brutal violations of human  rights by American interrogators and their troops in Afghanistan and Iraq. If  they are really protectors of human rights, why they have been perpetrating  these violations for the past eight years. In Bagram, Guantanamo and other  secret jails in Afghanistan, miserable detainees are deprived of their humane  rights and do not have access to legal advisors. They are deprived of their  rights to defend themselves at the courts. Is this not a shame that the  violators of human rights. i.e. American, claim being advocate of human rights  in the world? They want to become the only policeman, magistrate and judge of  the world.

If the people of Afghanistan want freedom and a system of government based on  their wants, Islamic culture, why America does not give this legitimate right to  the Afghans and why they suffocate their voices under the notorious name of  terrorism?

The demand of the Afghans is in line with all laws of human rights but the  current American domination and subjugation of Afghanistan is against all norms  and principles of human rights. The bottom line is that America is a new form of  colonialist power which want to maintain its dominance over the world under  lustrous slogans of democracy and human rights while in reality, they are enemy  of human values and dignity more than any one else.

We ask the invading Americans why do you kill innocent youth, men and old men  before the very eyes of their family members during night raids? Whey did you  kill an infant of four days in Gorbez, Khust province last year? Was he a  terrorist or a just your cutthroat soldiers want to strike terrors in the heart  of common Afghans by resorting to such bestial acts, not sparing even an infant  of four days?

The operations that you are conducting in Marjah under the name of fight against  terrorism is a tyrannical and colonialist war being waged against  freedom-fighters because the Mujahideen in Marjah are fighting for their  freedom, human dignity, country and Islamic values. We are sure that no invader  will ever suffocate the voice of truth in the throat of the freedom-loving  people of Afghanistan by dent of military power. In the long run, the oppressed  Afghans will carry the day in this battle between truth and evil, if God  willing.</blockquote>
<hr />


----------



## The Bread Guy (3 Mar 2010)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
031125UTC Mar 10*

<em>NOTE: This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements  attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban,  or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any  of its content – it is shared for information only. When material translated  into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the  original  – this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.</em>

<hr />* <a href="http://www.alemarah.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1263:at-least-25-americans-killed-as-8-us-tanks-destroyed-in-marjah&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> At least 25 Americans killed as 8 U.S. tanks destroyed in Marjah</a>*
<blockquote>Tuesday, 02 March 2010 18:58 By Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
HELMAND, Mar. 02 - A series of the Mujahideen's bombings separately eliminated  eight tanks of the U.S. troops in Nad Ali district and Marjah town of Helmand  province throughout Tuesday.
According to the report from Helmand province, two of the U.S tanks were  targeted by consecutive IED blasts in Tazah Gul Kowtah area of Nad Ali district,  on Tuesday morning. Also Tuesday, another two of the U.S patrol tanks traveling  in a convoy were struck by blasts while crossing a bridge in Kariz Sadi, Marjah  town. Similarly, blasts ripped into other two tanks of the U.S troops in  Abdullah Qulf area of Marjah within one hour of each other, on Tuesday. In  another incident, one of the U.S tanks in Nari Mandah and the latter in Mataki  area of Marjah were separately blown up by roadside bombs, on Tuesday afternoon.  About 25 American soldiers were killed who were traveling in the 8 tanks being  struck in separate bombings.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.alemarah.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1261:dozens-die-as-three-american-military-tanks-eliminated-in-bombings-in-marjah&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Dozens die as three American military tanks eliminated in bombings in Marjah</a>*
<blockquote>Tuesday, 02 March 2010 16:28 By Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
HELMAND, Mar. 02 - Mujahideen's bombings in Helmand's Marjah town separately  destroyed three of the U.S tanks through Tuesday.  The report from the region states, one of the U.S tanks while on combat patrol  mission got blown up by a planted mine causing the tank to be smashed into  pieces, killing all the American soldiers traveling in the struck tank, in Mula  Salaam Char Rahi area of Marjah. Also Tuesday, elsewhere in Marjah, two straight  blasts tore through two of the U.S tanks traveling in a convoy in Abdullah Qulaf  area. Needless to say both tanks were destroyed killing and wounding all the U.S  soldiers on board.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.alemarah.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1262:mujahideen-fight-british-troops-near-lashkar-gah&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Mujahideen fight British troops near Lashkar Gah</a>*
<blockquote>Tuesday, 02 March 2010 18:54 By Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
HELMAND, Mar. 02 - A fierce fighting broke out Tuesday after the Mujahideen  attacked a group of the Britons followed by Afghan soldiers while walking to  their base in Ibrahimzu village, Bababji area near Lashkargha, capital of  Herlmand province. The report says the enemy suffered heavy losses and  fatalities but the extent of their deaths and injuries are unclear yet.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.alemarah.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1265:two-americans-shot-dead-in-garmsir-7-coalition-soldiers-sustain-loss-of-life-and-injuries&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Two Americans shot dead in Garmsir, 7 coalition soldiers sustain loss of life  and injuries</a>*
<blockquote>Wednesday, 03 March 2010 10:33 By Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
HELMAND, Mar. 03 - Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate opened firing at a group of  U.S soldiers while the soldiers were conducting a house-to-house search in Basir  Khan village in the outskirt of Garmsir district of Helmand province on Tuesday,  killing two Americans and hurting another two. Also Tuesday, 7 coalition  soldiers were killed when an IED blast tore through a group of on foot soldiers  in Katowri village in the outskirt of the Garmsir district, said the witness.</blockquote>
<hr />


----------



## The Bread Guy (3 Mar 2010)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
040235UTC Mar 10* 

<em>NOTE: This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements  attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban,  or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any  of its content – it is shared for information only. When material translated  into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the  original  – this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.</em>

<hr />* <a href="http://www.alemarah.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1265:two-americans-shot-dead-in-garmsir-7-coalition-soldiers-sustain-loss-of-life-and-injuries&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Two Americans shot dead in Garmsir, 7 coalition soldiers sustain loss of life  and injuries</a>*
<blockquote>Wednesday, 03 March 2010 10:33 By Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
HELMAND, Mar. 03 - Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate opened firing at a group of  U.S soldiers while the soldiers were conducting a house-to-house search in Basir  Khan village in the outskirt of Garmsir district of Helmand province on Tuesday,  killing two Americans and hurting another two. Also Tuesday, 7 coalition  soldiers were killed when an IED blast tore through a group of on foot soldiers  in Katowri village in the outskirt of the Garmsir district, said the witness.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.alemarah.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1256:5-us-led-coalition-soldiers-killed-in-helmand&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> 5 U.S.-led coalition soldiers killed in Helmand</a>*
<blockquote>Tuesday, 02 March 2010 09:30 By Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
HELMAND, Mar. 02 - At two U.S-led coalition soldiers were killed and 4 badly  injured in a clash that was going on through much of Monday with Mujahideen of  the Islamic Emirate in Sangin district of Helmand province. The report stated  the fighting broke out in Gharagi area of this district while the enemy  coalition solderers had been out on an operation against Mujahideen as they were  attacked in the morning hours of the day, adding that the battle continued till  the late afternoon hours of the day in which a Mujahid and two civilians had  been wounded in the heavy arms fire from the enemy. Also Monday, elsewhere in  Helmand province, about three Britons were shot dead by a Mujahid while the  British soldiers were on guard duty in front of a British outpost in Sarwan Kala  area of this district,</blockquote>
<hr />* <a href="http://www.alemarah.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1266:statement-of-the-islamic-emirate-of-afghanistan-regarding-monopolization-of-activities-of-mass-media-outlets-by-the-puppet-administration&amp;catid=5:statement-&amp;Itemid=22"> Statement of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan regarding monopolization of  activities of Mass Media Outlets by the Puppet Administration.</a> *(<a href="http://is.gd/9DXBM">PDF  at non-terrorist site</a>)
<blockquote>Wednesday, 03 March 2010 12:14 administrator

According to international media reports, the Kabul Puppet Administration have  warned media outlets not to publish or transmit live reports of events without  obtainment of prior permission. In case of violation, they have threatened to  arrest relevant reporters, seize their equipment and impose ban on activities of  the concerned media outlet in a given area. International media outlets, civil  societies and human rights organizations have condemned the irrational warning  of the Kabul puppet administration. The Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan considers  this measure of the surrogate administration as a flagrant violation of the  recognized principle of freedom of speech and wants to announce as follows:

1. The ban on independent mass media outlets by the Puppet Administration is, in  fact, an effort by the surrogates to put a clout on their failure and shameful  fiascos, which they face during confrontations with the Mujahideen in every part  of the country.

2. The monopolization of activities of independent mass media outlets by the  Kabul Puppet Administration is a clear-cut violation of norms and regulation of  neutrality, independence and liberty of speech and has no justification in the  light of national and international laws.

3. The said unjustified step of the Kabul Puppet Administration, defacto,  originates from the anti-human attitude of their masters i.e. the Americans, who  are bent on imposing their dictatorship and the so-called abhorrent liberty on  independent nations.

4. The Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan while inviting all activists of mass media  to accurately publish ground realities, highly appreciates the courageous  efforts of the fact-finding and investigative journalists, reporters and  photographers who continue their duty to reflect the ground realities of the  Afghans issue despite threats and obstacles that they are facing in their way.

5. The Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan, pertinent to its previous request, urges  all employees of independent and neutral media outlets to initially observe the  losses inflicted on the invaders by the Mujahideen and the destruction caused to  public properties by the invaders and then transmit or publish their reports for  the judgment of the public of the world. This as a part of their obligation to  fulfill their journalistic mission and convey the true picture of events to the  people of the world without any inclination to support the aggression of the  invaders.

<em>The Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan</em></blockquote>
<hr />


----------



## The Bread Guy (5 Mar 2010)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
060210UTC Mar 10*

<em>NOTE: This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements  attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban,  or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any  of its content – it is shared for information only. When material translated  into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the  original  – this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.</em>

<hr />* <a href="http://124.217.251.48/%7Ealemarah/arabi/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=2026:2010-03-05-18-34-11&amp;catid=5:2009-03-12-06-25-17&amp;Itemid=17"> 3 tanks of the Nato invaders forces destroyed in Kandahar</a>* (Original in  Arabic) - <a href="http://is.gd/9MYfM">Google English translation</a>


> (<a href="http://theunjustmedia.com/Afghanistan/Mujahideen%20operations/March10/05-03-10.htm">Official  English via theunjustmedia.com</a>) *Mujahideen destroyed three tanks of the  occupation forces as a result separate explosions in Boldak district of Kandahar  province. In the report from the region, a patrolling tank of the Canadian  invaders was blown up with an IED at about ten o'clock on Friday, 05, morning,  killing all on board. In another report, at about eight o'clock on Thursday, 04,  evening, Mujahideen destroyed two tanks of the occupying forces, one after the  other with IED's on the road to Kandahar and Herat province, the tanks were  destroyed as the enemy where coming out of their military base in the region,  all the invading terrorists on board were killed or wounded. Reported by Qari  Muhammad Yousuf
> 
> (Google English) Army destroyed three tanks of foreign troops in Kandahar
> 05 مارس 2010 18:34 Qari / Yousuf Ahmadi
> Destroyed three tanks of the occupation forces as a result separate explosions  in the departments of Boldak of Kandahar province, and two buttons. In The News  hyphen from the region: tank exploded from the Israeli occupation forces patrol  at about ten o'clock in the morning (2010-03-05) in the "Loy Karez" Department  Buldak, by a mine planted by militants, sparking decades of strife, which  destroyed the enemy tank and killed All Canadian soldiers who were inside. In  another independent news, at about eight o'clock in the evening yesterday  destroyed two tanks of the occupying forces, one after the other improvised  explosive devices in the "intersection Mirakhor" located on the road to Kandahar,  Herat, the state Department buttons themselves; while coming out of the military  base in the region. Says mujahideen Region: Aldbaptin destroyed in two powerful  blasts, which caught fire, and killed and wounded were all on board. Military  analysts say, the enemy suffered these losses, while U.S. forces intended to  fall into the mistake again, that is, they want to make new operations in this  state, such as Marjp operations failed.*


* <a href="http://124.217.251.48/%7Ealemarah/arabi/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=2028:2010-03-05-18-50-22&amp;catid=5:2009-03-12-06-25-17&amp;Itemid=17"> Mujahideen killed a policeman was stoned to death in the city of Kandahar</a>* (Original in Arabic) - <a href="http://is.gd/9MWYr">Google English translation</a>


> 05 March 2010 18:50 Qari / Yousuf Ahmadi
> Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate reported from the city of Kandahar, they were  killed at about one o'clock this afternoon (2010-03-05) affiliated to the police  station "Vamilo" Louis area and nights in the city of Kandahar by stoning and  looted weapons from Kalashnikov, and Alzjerip organisms. This is his first  client of its kind to kill a police officer of the Department client in this way  in the region.


<a href="http://theunjustmedia.com/Afghanistan/Mujahideen%20operations/March10/05-03-10.htm"> Taliban statements claiming attacks in RC-South</a>, via theunjustmedia.com, 5  Mar 10


> *Kandahar blasts kills and injures 10 puppet army terrorists and destroyed  a vehicle *
> At about nine o'clock on Thursday, 04, morning, two puppet army terrorists were  killed and three were wounded when they were trying to remove a landmine in  Kandahar province. In another report, a Ranger vehicle of the puppet police was  destroyed with a landmine in Kandahar city. The attack took place at Thursday,  04, afternoon, in which the vehicle was destroyed and five puppet terrorists in  it were killed. Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf
> 
> *Killing a puppet intelligence officer working for the American invaders in  the Nad Ali *
> ...


<hr />


----------



## The Bread Guy (7 Mar 2010)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
071255UTC Mar 10* 

<em>NOTE: This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements  attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban,  or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any  of its content – it is shared for information only. When material translated  into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the  original  – this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.</em>

<hr />* <a href="http://124.217.251.48/%7Ealemarah/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1283:blast-kills-6-canadians-in-kandahar&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Blast kills 6 Canadians in Kandahar</a>* (Official English) - <a href="http://www.scribd.com/doc/27961380/Blast-kills-6-Canadians-in-Kandahar"> PDF at non-terrorist site</a>


> *Sunday, 07 March 2010 07:28 By Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
> KANDAHAR, Mar. 07 - A roadside bomb tore through a group of on-foot Canadian  soldiers while crossing a bridge in Paaendah Khan village of Kandahar's Zhari  district, on Saturday, Mar. 06. According to the local Mujahideen from the area,  at least 6 Canadians were killed and another three were terribly hurt in the  explosion, while some of their weapons fell into the hands of the Mujahideen and  the corpses of the dead Canadians were airlifted from the area soon after the  blast. The residents say some parts the bodies of the soldiers have been thrown  across the field from the force of the powerful explosion. Reportedly, an  interpreter is said to have been among the dead.*


* <a href="http://124.217.251.48/%7Ealemarah/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1281:mujahideen-kill-police-officer-in-kandahar&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Mujahideen kill police officer in Kandahar</a>*
<blockquote>Sunday, 07 March 2010 07:23 by Zabihullah Mujahid
KANDAHAR, Mar. 07 - Mujhideen of the Islamic Emirate, in a guerrilla attack,  killed a police officer along with his bodyguard in Dayimah Nahai area of  Kandahar city, on Saturday, Mar. 06. According to the report the Mujahideen  after the operation left the area unhurt with weapons seized from the officer  and his gunman.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://124.217.251.48/%7Ealemarah/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1285:mujahideen-kill-4-americans-injures-5-in-marjah-fighting&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Mujahideen kill 4 Americans, injures 5 in Marjah fighting</a>*
<blockquote>Sunday, 07 March 2010 10:16 By Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
HELMAND, Mar. 07 - There was deadly clash between Mujahdeen of the Islamic  Emirate and the U.S.-led coalition troops through Saturday, on Mar. 06, 2010,  according to the report from Helmand province.  The battle that unfolded following an attack from the Mujhideen on the road  between Trikh Nawar and Camp areas of Marjah continued through Much of Saturday,  indicated the report adding the Mujahideen, besides killing 4 Americans and  wounding 5 others inflicted heavy losses on the coalitions during the day-long  fighting. According to the locals of the area, the road between Marjah and  Lashkar Gah was blocked of by the Mujhideen day long making the U.S-led troops  unable to carry out any kinds of operations and activities in the area. The  fighting came as the U.S and NATO officials announced the end of their operation  known as Mushtarak in Marjah and that they would launch rehabilitation work in  Marjah.</blockquote>
<hr />* <a href="http://124.217.251.48/%7Ealemarah/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1271:kabul-recent-attack-a-clear-reflector-of-mujahideens-military-victory&amp;catid=3:comments&amp;Itemid=4"> Kabul Recent Attack, a Clear Reflector of Mujahideen’s Military Victory</a>*
<blockquote>Saturday, 06 March 2010 06:55 -

The recent attack of five armed heroes of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan at  Ansari Square, in the heart of the Kabul city, on last Friday substantiated once  again that Mujahideen can daringly target important centers of the internal  hireling enemy by successfully evading their security and intelligence  chokepoints—still more to kill a number of internal puppet soldiers and foreign  nationals as well as injure many others.

The brave Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate used successful tactics of warfare  to target the invading enemy and their coward supporters—- even the enemy  forces, which are armed to the teeth, could not prevent them from carrying out  the attack. As a result, some high-ranking military and civil officials of the  enemy were compelled to submit their resignation.

The successful attack of Mujahideen had this clear message for the invading  enemy that the operations in Marja by your moribund army of 15,000 soldiers  under the name of “together” has no impact on the Mujahideen. The enemy is not  able to remain safe and secure from the attacks of Mujahideen even in Kabul, the  capital of the country.

The battles started by 15,000 American, British and NATO troops against a  minuscule number of Mujahideen in a small area of Marjah and which still  continues, have only harmed civilians by forcing them to leave their homes and  hearths,; killed and injured a dozens of common people. Except that, they had no  other achievement.

All military and political analysts believe that the accurate and effective  operations of Mujahideen in the heart of Kabul show that the current Marjah  operations by the enemy have no negative impact on the morale and military  preparedness of Mujahideen. If they try to extend the operations to other parts  of the country in order to prevent attack of Mujahideen in the coming spring,  they obtain no tangible results except as mentioned above.

On the other hand, after the beginning of the operations Mushtarak by the enemy,  the Afghan people and the public of the world came to know the true face of the  farcical endeavors of Obama and his war-mongering Allies in London, Istanbul and  Abu Dhabi for restoration of peace in Afghanistan. Apparently, the Marja  operations were Obama’s peace gift to the residents of Marjah town! In fact, the  Mushtarak brutal operations have been launched under the name of establishment  of peace in the country. The soldiers’ mobilization and the military hardware  preparation took place under the same name of peace. A well-known Afghan proverb  which says “ liars do not remember what they say,” aptly applies to the  organizers and implementers of these operations.

Two weeks before the inception of the military operations Mustarak, the invaders  had launched a media war, claiming that they were making every effort to  establish peace in Afghanistan. They said that they needed economic assistance  from the international community to achieve this goal. When they received some  assistance under this phony demand, then they forgot all about restoration of  peace in the country. Instead, they used the fund to carry out the destructive  operations. As a result, many foreign invading soldiers were either killed or  injured. In addition to this, tens of thousand of Marjah resident were driven  out of their homes; many were detained, injured and killed during the  operations. Now the invaders are tending to extend the operations to other parts  of the country.

The Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan, being at the front line of the strongholds  of defense and resistance of Jihad, has the capability with the support of the  Afghan Mujahid people and the help of the Almighty Allah (SwT), to strike back  against the invaders. This time, the strike of the Mujahideen against the  invaders will be more severe and tragic than the one they had been receiving  during the past two months.

According to the enemy’s own census and acknowledgement, their casualties now  have crossed the limit of hundreds of soldiers.

It will not be good for the reputation of the internationals community that  their funds should be squandered by Americans and their allies on operations  which are aimed at oppressing the Afghans, driving them from their homes,  killing and injuring them or that the money should end up in the hands of the  invaders to ironically realize their personal goals of profit-mongering; whereas  the funds were, in the first place, meant to establish prosperity and well-being  of the Afghans.</blockquote>
<hr />


----------



## The Bread Guy (8 Mar 2010)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
090105UTC Mar 10*

<em>NOTE: This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements  attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban,  or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any  of its content – it is shared for information only. When material translated  into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the  original  – this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.</em>

<hr />* <a href="http://124.217.251.48/%7Ealemarah/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1286resident-karzai-during-meeting-with-gordon-brown-comes-under-attack-in-marjah&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> President Karzai during meeting with Gordon Brown comes under attack in Marjah</a>*
<blockquote>Sunday, 07 March 2010 15:34 By Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
HELMAND, Mar. 07 - The reports from Helmand province indicate that the president  Karzai during a meeting with the British prime minister held in the center of  Marjah came under attack by Mujahideen, on later Sunday, on Mar. 07. According  to the details, 6 missiles landed in the surrounding areas of Lui Char Rahi in  Marjah, causing the enemy deadly losses, however, there is no report to confirm  the precise number of the casualties caused by the missiles attack. Shortly  after the incident, the combined outposts of the foreign and Afghan troops were  attacked by the Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate in the same area , causing the  enemy loss of life and injuries.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://124.217.251.48/%7Ealemarah/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1287:gun-battles-in-garmsir-leave-2-coalition-troops-dead-2-wounded&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Gun battles in Garmsir leave 2 coalition troops dead, 2 wounded</a>*
<blockquote>Sunday, 07 March 2010 15:48 By Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
HELMAND, Mar. 07 - Mujahideen, during an encounter with U.S-led coalition troops  in Helmand's Garmsir district, killed two coalition soldiers and injured another  two on Sunday, Mar. 06. The report adds the face-to-face fighting erupted in  Shah Wali Khan village in the outskirt of this district that lasted for over an  hour, in which no Mujahideen's casualty has been reported</blockquote>
* <a href="http://124.217.251.48/%7Ealemarah/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1288:sangin-blasts-kills-9-britons-hurt-eighteen&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Sangin Blasts kills 9 Britons, hurt eighteen</a>*
<blockquote>Sunday, 07 March 2010 16:40 By Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
HELMAND, Mar. 07 - As many as many as twenty seven British soldiers sustained  losses of life and injures as a result of seven deadly blasts in Sangin district  of Helmand province, on Sunday, Mar. 07.  The reports from the region state that a roadside bomb tore through a group of  on-foot British soldiers near the main bazaar of this district that left at leas  2 Britons dead and another 3 terribly wounded, however, about 12 Britons were  injured and 7 killed during the six detonations occurred in the Khananu village  of this district, in the afternoon hours of Sunday. The helicopters have come  three times to the area to airlift the dead and the wounded from the explosion  sites, while the Mujahideen have recovered a weapon and some other important  stuff left behind from the dead in the sites following the incidents, said the  Mujahideen from the area. Some British officers are said to have been among the  dead.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://124.217.251.48/%7Ealemarah/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1292:at-least-a-dozen-die-as-two-us-armored-tanks-hit-by-mine-blasts-in-washer-district&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> At least a dozen die as two U.S armored tanks hit by mine blasts in Washer  district</a>*
<blockquote>Sunday, 07 March 2010 19:16 By Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
HELMAND, Mar. 07 -On later Sunday, two of the U.S military tanks traveling in  the convoy were eliminate in the bombings midway to Shorab airfield in Washer  district of Helmand province. Sunday's bomb attacks that targeted the tanks  killed at leas a dozen Americans traveling in the tanks who were later evacuated  to the U.S base while the struck tanks were left behind at the site burning till  later this day.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://124.217.251.48/%7Ealemarah/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1293:number-of-us-tanks-destroyed-in-marjah-and-other-regions-of-helmand-stands-at-8&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Number of U.S tanks destroyed in Marjah and other regions of Helmand stands at 8</a>*
<blockquote>Sunday, 07 March 2010 20:43 By Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
HELMAND, Mar. 07 - There are reports from Helmand province that the number of  U.S tanks eliminated as a result of mine blasts in Marjah and other parts of  Helmand has risen to eight pushing the American deaths toll to dozens throughout  Saturday, Mar. 06. According to the details, at least a dozen of the U.S  soldiers were killed as one of their tank traveling in the coalitions' convoy in  Marjah's Sistani area was struck by a planted mine blast which was minutes later  followed by another blast that tore apart a vehicle of Afghan soldiers leaving  about 7 soldiers dead. Also Saturday, two straight blasts blast within moments  of each other targeted a tank and a group of U.S soldiers walking to the  explosion site to recover the dead from the struck tank, however the death toll  in both incident is unclear yet. In another incident elsewhere in the province,  a U.S tank was destroyed in a roadside bomb blast in Khanshin district.  Furthermore, four of the U.S. tanks were destroyed in the roadside bombings in  other parts of Marjah, Babaji and Gerisk district through Saturday which have  pushed the number of the U.S. tanks destroyed in Helmand province to eight and  their death toll to dozens. It is to be mentioned that these fatalities and  losses came as Gordon Brown, the British prime minister visited Marjah to pay  homage to the Britons killed in the Operation Moshtarak in Marja town of Helmand  province.</blockquote>
<hr />


----------



## The Bread Guy (10 Mar 2010)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
110110UTC Mar 10* 

<em>NOTE: This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements  attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban,  or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any  of its content – it is shared for information only. When material translated  into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the  original  – this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.</em>

<hr />* <a href="http://124.217.251.48/%7Ealemarah/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1296:four-tanks-of-the-american-invaders-destroyed-in-marjah&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Four Tanks of the American Invaders Destroyed in Marjah</a>*
<blockquote>Wednesday, 10 March 2010 16:33 Q. Y. Ahmadi, Helmand ,
According to reports from the Jihadic land of Helmand , four tanks of the  American invading army were destroyed in Marjah, a part of Nad Ali district. The  tanks were blown up in different mine explosions in the area. The report adds,  the first tank was destroyed at Tarikh Nawer area when it was passing a water  canal. It hit a planted mine and was destroyed . After one hour from this  incident, another American tank was destroyed at Malik Charahi when it was  passing a viaduct. Other two tanks were destroyed at Seypang and Taza Gul Square  later during the night on 9.3.2010. According to local leaders of Mujahideen in  the area, 15 American invading troops lost their lives as a result of the  explosions. All of them were manning the tanks as crews. Another report from the  area says, a mine explosion killed 3 American invading troops and wounded two  others when they were on foot patrol. Mujahideen say, the invading enemy lost  ten tanks during the past 24 hours in Marjah as a result of mine explosions in  different areas of the district center. This is amidst reports that US Defense  Secretary Robert Gates who recently visited American soldiers in Marjah, said  that America would pull out of Afghanistan even prior to July 2011.</blockquote>
<hr />


----------



## The Bread Guy (12 Mar 2010)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
122345UTC Mar 10*

<em>NOTE: This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements  attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban,  or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any  of its content – it is shared for information only. When material translated  into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the  original  – this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.</em>

<hr />* <a href="http://124.217.251.48/%7Ealemarah/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1304:bomb-strikes-us-tank-in-kandahar&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Bomb strikes U.S tank in Kandahar</a>*
<blockquote>Friday, 12 March 2010 12:33 By Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Mar. 12 - A Mujahideen planted mine in Kandahar hit a U.S tank midway  to its base in Lui Kariz area of Boldak district on Thursday morning, Mar. 12,  2010, according to our reporter from the region. The bomb attack caused the tank  to be smashed into pieces, leaving the U.S soldiers dead who were inside the  struck tank, the Mujahideen official said. It is, however, to be said that it is  the very area where 5 soldiers of ANA were killed in blast three days ago.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://124.217.251.48/%7Ealemarah/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1302:dozens-of-americans-including-3-officers-killed-in-marjha-three-us-tanks-destroyed&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Dozens of Americans including 3 officers killed in Marjha, three U.S. tanks  destroyed</a>*
<blockquote>Friday, 12 March 2010 05:36 By Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
HELMAND, Mar. 12 - Mujahideen's homemade planted mines blasts in Helmand  province killed scores of Americans along with their 3 officers as three of the  U.S tanks were torn apart by them throughout Thursday, Mar. 11, 2010, our  reporter reported from the area. According to the details, one of the U.S tanks  got ripped into by a blast while it was heading for a nearby U.S outpost in Nari  Mandah area of Nad Ali district of Helmand, while almost at the same time  another tank of the U.S troops got hit by by an IED blast in Cheenu Wala area of  Marjah.
However, a U.S tank was torn apart by a mine explosion near Khan village in  Sistani area of Marja on Wednesday night.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://124.217.251.48/%7Ealemarah/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1306:more-americans-die-as-two-us-tanks-hit-ied-in-marjah&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> More Americans die as two U.S tanks hit IED in Marjah</a>*
<blockquote>Friday, 12 March 2010 13:04 By Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
HELMAND, Mar. 12 - More than a dozen of American troops including two of the U.S  officers and an Afghan translator were killed in the separate IED blasts that  destroyed two of the U.S armored tanks on Mar. 11 and 12 in Marjah town of Nad  Ali district, Helmand province.  According to the details, the first tank  was hit by a blast in Taza Gul Kowtah area of Marjah, in the early night hours  of Thursday, while the later was blown up by a mine blast near Abdulah Qulf area  of Marja, on Friday morning. The blast left both tanks wrecked with the U.S  soldiers dead who were on board, said the Mujahideen officials. Separately, a  coalition soldier was killed as well as two terribly injured when they, while  walking to their base, came under a surprise attack by Mujhideen in the Mastu  Khan village located near Abdulah Qulf area of Marjah.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://124.217.251.48/%7Ealemarah/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1308:garmsir-bombings-kill-leave-2-americans-dead-6-wounded-in-helmand-province&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Garmsir bombings leave 2 Americans dead 6 wounded in Helmand province</a>*
<blockquote>Friday, 12 March 2010 17:40 By Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
HELMAND, Mar. 12 - A roadside bomb on Thursday tore through a group American  soldiers while returning from what is apparently called a house-to-house search  operation in Nimatullah Khan village, killing 2 American invaders in Laki area  of Garmsir district, Helmand province.  Also Thursday, following the above  incident, a group of U.S soldiers while on on-foot patrol mission encountered a  planted mine blast in Gurgak area of Garmsir district, leaving 6 enemy Americans  dead or wounded who, shortly after the incident, were taken by the helicopter  from the area of the explosion.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://124.217.251.48/%7Ealemarah/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1309:us-drone-attack-leave-3-civilians-martyred-in-house-in-marjah&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> U.S drone attack leave 3 civilians martyred in house in Marjah</a>*
<blockquote>Friday, 12 March 2010 19:23 By Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
HELMAND, Mar. 12 - The U.S invaders during the last phase of what they call the  major operation have resorted to the drone attacks in Helmand's Marjah town.  According to the report from Helmand province, U.S drone or pilot-less spy plane  fired missiles at a village called Mir Hamzah Khan in Marjah town of Nad Ali  district, on Thursday night, Mar. 11, 2010, killing 3 members of the same family  in house including a child, a women and the honor of the house. It is to be  mentioned that the U.S invaders two days earlier martyred four members of the  same family on the way to the nearby clinic including two children a woman and a  man riding on a motorcycle in the same area of Marjah.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://124.217.251.48/%7Ealemarah/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1310:bombings-kill-dozens-of-foreign-and-domestic-soldiers-in-marjah&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Bombings kill dozens of foreign and domestic soldiers in Marjah</a>*
<blockquote>Friday, 12 March 2010 21:31 By Qari Yousuf Ahmad
HELMAND, Mar. 12 - Some nine Afghan soldiers including a commander were killed  on Friday, Mar. 12, as their vehicle was hit by a roadside bomb panted on the  leading to Block Now area of Marjah, causing the vehicle to be smashed into  pieces. Later at noon, another blast ripped into a U.S tank in Dasht near  Abdullah Qulf area of Marjah, killing all the U.S soldiers in the tank.  Meanwhile, two consecutive blasts tore through the foreign coalition foot  patrol, leaving 4 soldiers dead as well as 6 wounded in Hundu Suzu area of  Marjah town. In another incident, at least 7 Afghan soldiers were killed or  injured in a bomb attack that struck their vehicle on the road between Chor and  Mula Dust Muhammad Char Rahi areas of Marjah, in the later afternoon hours of  the same day. However, one of the IED's blasts went off near the combined foot  patrol of Afghan and foreign coalition troops that left 3 dead and 3  wounded.likewise, Mujahideen, during a one-hour long gun battle in Civic Gharbi  area of Marja, killed a coalition soldier besides terribly hurting another two,  on Friday afternoon. According to a recent report, a blast struck a U.S tank on  Friday evening near Shawl area of Marjah, leaving the tank on fire and killing  American soldiers on board who were airlifted right after the incident.</blockquote>
<hr />


----------



## The Bread Guy (13 Mar 2010)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
132355UTC Mar 10* 

<em>NOTE: This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements  attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban,  or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any  of its content – it is shared for information only. When material translated  into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the  original  – this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.</em>

<hr />* <a href="http://124.217.251.48/%7Ealemarah/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1311:mujahideens-bombings-kill-7-americans-in-kandahar&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Mujahideen's bombings kill 7 Americans in Kandahar</a>*
<blockquote>Saturday, 13 March 2010 13:29 By Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Mar. 13 - A series of the Mujhideen's bombings in the province's  Arghandab district killed 7 American invaders and wounded 5 others on Faraday,  Mar. 12, according to the report from Kandahar province. The first detonation  that occurred at the noon hours of the day, in Sayedanu Kala area of this  province, set off near a group the U.S foot patrol, leaving 5 American soldiers  dead and three wounded.  Later in the after noon, 2 American invaders were killed with 2 badly injured  when a planted mine went off near a group of the U.S. soldiers walking through a  street in Kakaran area near Mirwais Nikah Ziyarat (Shrine). The dead and the  wounded from both explosions have been evacuated through the helicopters  following the incidents, said the locals.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://124.217.251.48/%7Ealemarah/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1314:blast-in-marjah-kills-three-americans-hurts-three-others&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Blast in Marjah kills three Americans, hurts three others</a>*
<blockquote>Saturday, 13 March 2010 15:59 By Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
HELMAND, Mar. 13 - More than three Americans were killed and three wounded on  Saturday morning, Mar. 13, as a roadside bomb tore through a group of the  coalition soldiers in Marjah,s Block Now area.  The report adds those evacuating the dead and wounded from the explosion site  following the blast came under Mujahideen attack, causing the coalitions further  loss of life and injuries.</blockquote>
<hr />


----------



## The Bread Guy (14 Mar 2010)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
142245UTC Mar 10*

<em>NOTE: This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements  attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban,  or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any  of its content – it is shared for information only. When material translated  into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the  original  – this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.</em>

<hr />* <a href="http://124.217.251.48/%7Ealemarah/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1320:kandahar-operation-leaves-dozens-of-coalition-and-afghan-police-dead&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Kandahar operation leaves dozens of coalition and Afghan police dead</a> *<em> (<a href="http://www.scribd.com/doc/28358771/Kandahar-operation-leaves-dozens-of-coalition-and-Afghan-police-dead">PDF  version at non-terrorist site</a>)</em>
<blockquote>Sunday, 14 March 2010 11:34 By Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Mar. 14 - Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate during a successful  operation on Saturday, which was primarily a message to Gen. Stanley  McChrystal's warning against their coming operation in Kandahar city, caused the  U.S-coalition and Afghan troops deadliest losses. According to the details,  Mujahideen, having penetrated into all security barriers and checks, carried out  a series of attacks and bombings on the important points in the heart of heavily  secured Kandahar city. In the first attack, Mujhideen targeted the police  headquarter, conducting face-to-face fighting and detonations that inflicted the  police force heavy losses of life and material, but it is still unclear how many  policemen were killed and injured, followed by attacks on the police checkpoints  in Sarbuzi area of Kandahar city.  Meantime, Mujahideen carried out simultaneous attacks and bombings which  continued till late night hours of Saturday near governor house, provisional  guesthouse and intelligence headquarter,. The last detonation which has been the  most fatal and deadliest of all since the operation started on Saturday Mar. 12,  targeted the U.S-led coalition patrol which encountered Mujahideen who, while  leaving Kandahar city in their vehicle, have been engaged in a fierce gunfight  with the coalition patrol.  Mujahideen first opened firing at coalition  soldiers from the vehicle, later, as per their tactical plan, Mujahideen left  the vehicle which gave the collation and U.S soldiers a chance to approach the  vehicle, at this point the Mujahideen exploded the vehicle using a remote  control device that killed and wounded a large number of the U.S and the  coalition soldiers but the death and the injury toll enemy troops is not  determined yet.  However, the Afghan puppet and NATO officials claimed, as usual, that most of  the civilians were victims of Mujahideen attacks and explosions, while some  independent media outlets, observers and witnesses say, the fatalities and  casualties have only been inflicted on the Afghan police force during the  Mujahideen bombings and attacks on the police headquarter and police checkpoints  and on the foreign coalitions during the last bomb attack in an area at the  furthest point of this city, where curfew had been imposed by the enemy to  prevent the civilians from going outside, as the Mujahideen were in the point of  leaving Kandahar city. Qari Yousuf Amadi, the spokesman for al-Emarah website,  in telephonic conversation told al-Emarah that the Mujahideen's successful  operation in the heart of Kandahar city was a message to Stanley McChrystal and  a reaction to the U.S coming operation in Kandahar province which proves that  the Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate are fully prepared and ready to fight the  Americans, NATO and their allies, no mater whichever part of Afghanistan they  may be.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://124.217.251.48/%7Ealemarah/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1316:scores-of-americans-invaders-dead-as-five-us-tanks-eliminated-in-marjah&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Scores of Americans invaders dead as five U.S. tanks eliminated in Marjah</a>*
<blockquote>Sunday, 14 March 2010 01:23 By Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
HELMAND, Mar. 14 - There are reports from Helmand province that several  Americans soldiers were killed in separate bombings that hit 5 U.S. armored  tanks in different parts of Marjah town of Nad Ali district, Helmand province,  on Saturday, Mar. 13, 2010. As per details, one of the U.S. tanks was targeted  by a mine blast in Ibadullah Qulf area of Majah in the morning hours of the day,  destroying the tank completely with its American soldiers killed. Later at noon,  the second U.S tank got hit by an IED blast in Kariz Sadi area of Ibadullah Qulf,  Marjah town that left the tank fully wrecked with the U.S soldiers including an  Afghan translator killed who were on board. A little over an hour later, yet  another tank of the U.S. invaders got destroyed in a roadside bombing in Cheena  Walu area of Marjah that left all the U.S crew of the tank dead.   Separately, the forth and fifth tanks of the American forces were eliminated in  the Mujhideen's bombings in the Bock A - 4 and Mulawi Shahzadah areas of Marjah  on the same day, with at least two dozens of the Americans killed who were  traveling in both stuck tanks.  Also Saturday, Mujahideen during a surprise  attack killed a soldier of coalition troops as well as wounding two others in  Kariz sadi area of Marjah, however, a Mujhid and a civilian were injured during  the fighting. In another incident, the U.S. invaders picked up four innocent  civilians from from Lui Mandah area of Marjah who were taken by them to U.S.  base on Friday night.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://124.217.251.48/%7Ealemarah/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1318:mujahideen-attack-leaves-4-americans-dead-with-5-wounded-in-marjah&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Mujahideen attack leaves 4 Americans dead with 5 wounded in Marjah</a>*
<blockquote>Sunday, 14 March 2010 08:20 By Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
HELMAND, Mar. 14 - Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate during an encounter killed  at least four American invaders and injured another five as a group of the U.S  foot patrol came under an ambush attack while the invaders were on patrol  mission and walking near the Masjid( mosque ) of Mulawi Muhammad Nabi in Marjah  town of the province's Nad Ali district in the morning hours of Mar, 14, 2010.  Separately, one American was killed and at least 3 hurt on later Saturday  afternoon while the U.S. soldiers were trying to demine and neutralize a planted  mine in the village of Khushal, Nad Ali district.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://124.217.251.48/%7Ealemarah/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1322:mujahideen-attacks-cause-us-troops-deadly-losses-in-marjah&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Mujahideen attacks cause U.S troops deadly losses in Marjah</a>*
<blockquote>Sunday, 14 March 2010 19:22 By Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
HELMAND, Mar. 14 - More than two Americans were killed and three wounded during  the gun battles erupted after the Mujhideen had waylaid the U.S patrolling teams  in Civic Gharbi and Yazdah areas of Marjah, on Sunday noon. Separately, in the  late afternoon hours of Mar. 12, two of the U.S tanks were destroyed in the mine  blasts in the Cheenu Wal and Lui Mandah area of Marjah. According to the  Mujahideen from area, all the U.S soldiers were killed in the both bombings who  were later airlifted from the area.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://124.217.251.48/%7Ealemarah/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1323:strange-bomb-attack-leaves-11-americans-dead-or-injured-in-marjah&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Strange bomb attack leaves 11 Americans dead or injured in Marjah</a>*
<blockquote>Sunday, 14 March 2010 19:26 By Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
HELMAND, Mar. 14 - The Mujhahideen of the Islamic Emirate caused eleven U.S.  invaders to take loss of life and injuries using explosive-laden animal in the  town of Marjah, on Sunday. As per details, a number of American soldiers gather  around it as soon as an explosives-filled donkey enters a U.S. base situated in  Wakil Wazir Char Rahi area of Marjah, and the animal explodes immediately,  leaving eleven of the U.S troops dead or wounded on the spot. Sunday's  remote-controlled bomb attack is one of its new and strange detonations of its  kind that has occurred so far.</blockquote>
<hr />


----------



## The Bread Guy (15 Mar 2010)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
160005UTC Mar 10* 

<em>NOTE: This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements  attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban,  or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any  of its content – it is shared for information only. When material translated  into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the  original  – this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.</em>

<hr />* <a href="http://124.217.251.48/%7Ealemarah/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1325:fierce-gunbattle-carrying-on-in-kandahar&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Fierce gunbattle carrying on in Kandahar</a>*
<blockquote>Monday, 15 March 2010 08:07 By Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Mar. 15 - A huge number of the coalition troops were on a combined  operation against Mujahideen in the province's Shah Wali Kowt district as they  were engaged in a facet-to-face fighting with the Mujahideen of the Islamic  Emirate on the road between Kandahar and Uruzgan in Zang Tan area of this  district, on Sunday, Mar. 14. The report indicates the battle was still going on  till the morning hours of Mar. 15, in the area, in which one of the enemy's tank  has been destroyed in the mine blasts so far. In another news from Kandahar  province, the coalition troops were forced to retreat after receiving deadly  losses while on an attack operation in the province's Zhari district, on Sunday.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://124.217.251.48/%7Ealemarah/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1327anjwaii-blast-kills-nine-policemen&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Panjwaii blast kills nine policemen</a>*
<blockquote>Monday, 15 March 2010 09:35 By Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Mar. 15 - A remote-controlled blast on Monday killed nine policemen  including an officer in the province's Panjwaii district, according to the  report, the incident occurred in the Yakh Chah area of this district and the  area of the bombing was immediately cordoned off by the enemy to transfer the  dead from the site.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://124.217.251.48/%7Ealemarah/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1332:shah-wali-kowt-battle-ends-as-coalitions-take-deadly-losses&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Shah Wali Kowt Battle ends as coalitions take deadly losses</a>*
<blockquote>Monday, 15 March 2010 17:38 By Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Mar. 15 - The recent reports from Kandahar province indicates the U.S-led  coalition troops after having sustained deadly losses in the fighting that has  been continuing since yesterday, Mar. 14, were forced to retreat from the area,  in the noon hours of Monday.  The report adds two of the enemy's tanks were  destroyed by Mujahideen during the fighting that left several coalition soldiers  dead.  No Mujahideen, by virtue of Allah's bounty, have been harmed during  the clash.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://124.217.251.48/%7Ealemarah/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1326:marjah-blasts-destroy-more-us-tanks-several-americans-killed&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Marjah blasts destroy more U.S tanks, several Americans killed</a>*
<blockquote>Monday, 15 March 2010 09:03 By Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
HELMAND, Mar. 15 - Scores of American invaders have killed in the bombings that  have hit three of the U.S tanks in the town of Marjah within 24 hours. Two of  the U.S tanks were exploded in the Mujahideen's planted mines within hours of  each other in Cheena Wal and Choor Crossroads areas of Marjah, on Monday, Mar.  15, 2010, while one of their tanks was destroyed in a roadside bomb in Cheen Wal  area of this town in the night hours of Mar. 14, the report said.   Mujahideen's direct attacks on the U.S bases have inflicted further fatalities  and losses on the American forces, in addition to their bomb attacks that target  more and more U.S tanks with each day passing in Marjah, say the Mujahideen  officials.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://124.217.251.48/%7Ealemarah/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1333:mujahideen-kill-7-coalitions-9-afghans-wound-10-coalitions-in-helmand&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Mujahideen kill 7 coalitions, 9 Afghans, wound 10 coalitions in Helmand</a>*
<blockquote>Monday, 15 March 2010 19:58 By Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
HELMAND, Mar. 15 - A series of the Mujahdieen's attacks and bombings inflicted  huge losses of life and material on the joint Afghan and US-led coalition troops  in Helmand's Nad Ali, Gerishk, Musa Kala and Sangin districts through much of  Monday, Mar. 15, 2010. According to the details, Mujahideen of the Islamic  Emirate of Afghanistan, in a confrontation with U.S-led coalition troops in the  Mal Geru area of Gerisk district, killed 1 foreign coalition soldiers and  wounded three others, on Monday morning. In another incident elsewhere, a  coalition tank got hit by roadside bomb in Nad Ali's Lui Mandah area, leaving a  dozens of the coalition soldiers dead who were in the tank, in the afternoon  hours of Monday. Also on Monday, a massive blast killed 6 coalition soldiers  instantly and seriously hurt 7 others while they were on foot combat patrol  mission in Loi Char Rahi area of Marjah town of Nad Ali. According to the  locals, the explosion was powerful enough to throw the torn flesh and mutilated  parts of their bodies across the area.  Similarly, on Sunday, Mar. 14, some  9 Afghan soldiers were killed in an IED blast that blown apart their vehicle in  Musa Kala's Dagian area.  Yet on Sunday, an Afghan translator for the  coalitions was shot dead while talking to the locals of the are(a).</blockquote>
<hr />


----------



## The Bread Guy (17 Mar 2010)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
171055UTC Mar 10*

<em>NOTE: This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements  attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban,  or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any  of its content – it is shared for information only. When material translated  into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the  original  – this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.</em>

<hr />* <a href="http://124.217.251.48/%7Ealemarah/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1338:eleven-american-killed-eight-injured-in-martyrdom-operation-in-kandahar&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Eleven American killed, eight injured in martyrdom operation in Kandahar</a>*
<blockquote>Tuesday, 16 March 2010 11:12 By Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Mar. 16 - A lone Mujahid of the Islamic Emirate, during a martyr bomb  attack on the U.S foot soldiers, killed 11 Americans and terribly wounded 8  others in the province's Arghandab district, on Tuesday, Mar. 16,2010. The  heroic martyrdom operation has been carried out by Rahmatullah, a brave Mujahid,  residents of the same district in Kachah area of Arghandab district, which was  the route the U.S foot soldiers used daily to commute from one base to another.   As usual, the U.S foot soldiers were in the same area midway to one base from  another as they were struck by a blast conducted by a lone on foot Mujahid. It  is not to be left unsaid that the Mujahideen bombings and assault missions have  gained momentum in Kandahar province recently which have pushed the death toll  of the foreign and domestic soldiers to 36, and their injury toll to 73 in the  last three days.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://124.217.251.48/%7Ealemarah/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1347:remote-controlled-bombs-blow-apart-afghan-police-vehicle-in-kandahar&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Remote-controlled bombs blow apart Afghan police vehicle in Kandahar</a>*
<blockquote>Wednesday, 17 March 2010 09:30 By Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Mar. 17 - About 4 policemen including a commander were killed and thee  other seriously wounded in a bomb blast detonated by remotely controlled device  in Kandahar's Dandu district, on Wednesday, Mar. 17, 2010. The blast occurred in  front of the house of Ahmad Nazik, district governor of this district.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://124.217.251.48/%7Ealemarah/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1346:fierce-fighting-going-on-in-lashkar-gah-city&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Fierce fighting going on in Lashkar Gah city</a>*
<blockquote>Wednesday, 17 March 2010 09:28 By Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
HELMAND, Mar. 17 - A recent report from Helmand province indicates that UNAMA  branch office located in the center of Laskar Gah, capital of Helmand province  came under on attack on Wednesday, Mar. 17, 2010. The report adds the attack was  launched in the morning hours of the day by 5 martyrdom-seeking Mujahideen of  Islamic Emirate who armed with explosives-filled vests and heavy and small arms  entered UNAMA office in this city. Check back soon for more details which will  be posted later this day.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://124.217.251.48/%7Ealemarah/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1337:six-us-tanks-destroyed-in-marjah-scores-of-americans-dead&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Six U.S. tanks destroyed in Marjah, scores of Americans dead</a>*
<blockquote>Tuesday, 16 March 2010 10:15 By Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
HELMAND, Mar. 16 - The number of the U.S tanks struck by bombings in the town of  Marjah within 24 hours including the three others which have got blown apart by  blasts since the evening hours of Mar. 15, 2010, has hit 6 so far. According to  details, one of the U.S. tanks was struck by a blast in Ibadullah area of Marjah  town, in the evening hours of Monday, with two other tanks destroyed in the  bombings in Zhundow Abah area of Marjah within the hours of each other. However,  the other American tanks were targeted by separate mine blasts earlier during  the day, in different parts of Marjah town of Nad Ali district, Helmand  province. Dozens of U.S soldiers were killed in the tanks struck by blasts some  of tanks' wreckage area still lying around the area the bombing sites, according  to the Mujahideen from the area. In another incident, the U.S air strikes  seriously injured four of the civilians sitting in front of the local Masjid  (mosque) , one of which is in critical condition at the moment.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://124.217.251.48/%7Ealemarah/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1340:blasts-kill-8-american-invaders-in-sangin-as-two-us-tanks-hit-ieds&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Blasts kill 8 American invaders in Sangin as two U.S tanks hit IEDs</a>*
<blockquote>Tuesday, 16 March 2010 15:12 By Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
Some 8 American troops were killed as two of the U.S military tanks got hit by  separate mine blasts on Tuesday, in the province's Sangin district.  One of  the U.S tanks struck a roadside bomb while traveling in convoy on the road  leading to Mama Kariz area of this district, which left the tank wrecked killing  the American crew and soldiers on board. The earlier blast occurred at the noon  hours of the day targeting one of the U.S tanks near the center of this  district, said the Mujahideen officials from the area, adding that at least  eight Americans were killed in both blasts. The dead from both bombings were  transferred by the helicopters shortly after the blasts, while the wreckage of  the struck tanks are still lying at the site, said the locals.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://124.217.251.48/%7Ealemarah/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1343:more-deadly-losses-inflicted-on-joint-us-led-and-afghan-troops-in-marjah&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> More deadly losses inflicted on joint U.S-led and Afghan troops in Marjah</a>*
<blockquote>Tuesday, 16 March 2010 20:21 By Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
HELMAND, Mar.16 - As many as seven Afghan soldiers were killed on Tuesday, Mar.  16, 2010, as their vehicle struck a roadside bomb blast on the road leading to  Khalifah Muhammad Shah area in the town of Marjah, Nad Ali district of Helmand  Provence (sic), in the early morning hours of the day. Later in the morning, an  American soldiers was killed and two were seriously wounded during an encounter  with Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate in Ibadullah Qulfa area of Marjah. Also  Tuesday, Mujahideen killed 2 Afghan soldiers and wounded another in an ambush  attack in the early noon hours of the day, near Yazdah area of Marjah.  Meanwhile, Mujahideen, in a guerrilla attack killed a coalition soldier and  wounded another two in Alizai Char Rahi area of Marjah, on Tuesday noon.  Likewise, in the noon hours of the same day, elsewhere a tank of the U.S-led  coalition troops got hit by roadside bomb blast between Ibadullah Qulf and Kariz  Sadi areas of Marjah. With the advance of the summer season, Mujahideen have  sped up their operations and attacks, capturing some strategic points from the  U.S.-coalition troops, and they will, insha Allah, make further progress.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://124.217.251.48/%7Ealemarah/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1342:sangin-battle-kills-3-britons-wounds-four&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Sangin battle kills 3 Britons, wounds four</a>*
<blockquote>Tuesday, 16 March 2010 16:48 By Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
HELMAND, Mar. 16 - About three British soldiers were killed and four others  injured Tuesday in an encounter that broke out after the Mujahideen of the  Islamic Emirate attacked a large number of the Britons walking to their base in  Charkhakianu Mandah area of Sangin district, Helmand province. The clash  continued for about an hour causing one of the Mujahids to sustain injuries.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://124.217.251.48/%7Ealemarah/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1336:zabul-blast-kills-10-afghan-policemen&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Zabul blast kills 10 Afghan policemen</a>*
<blockquote>Tuesday, 16 March 2010 08:11 By Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
ZABUL, Mar. 16 - At least 10 Afghan policemen were killed or wounded on Monday  when a blast stuck their vehicle and motorcycle in the province's Shamazu  district. The report indicates following the blast a U.S. helicopter has arrived  the area but has landed in a village near bomb site and the American soldiers  while searching the houses beat the innocent civilians and plundered the cash  and precious jewelery from the civilians. However, a regional Mujahideen  commander told al-Emera website that no Mujahids had been harmed during the  enemy's house-to-house search.</blockquote>
<hr />


----------



## The Bread Guy (18 Mar 2010)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
190005UTC Mar 10* 

<em>NOTE: This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements  attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban,  or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any  of its content – it is shared for information only. When material translated  into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the  original  – this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.</em>

<hr />Reports of alleged Taliban attacks in RC-South, <a href="http://theunjustmedia.com/Afghanistan/Mujahideen%20operations/March10/18-03-10.htm"> via theunjustmedia.com, 18 Mar 10</a>


> *More losses and fatalities inflicted on joint U.S and Afghan forces in  Marjah *
> Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate during a series of their fresh operations in  the war-torn town of Marjah, Nad Ali district of Helmand, destroyed three U.S  invaders armored tanks and killed thirteen American and Afghan terrorists  throughout Thursday, Mar. 18, 2010. According to the details, a U.S invader tank  while on an attack mission against Mujahideen got struck by a blast near Malik  Wazir Char Rah, Marjah town. The second U.S invader tank was destroyed in  another roadside bomb last near Block Now area of this town, while the third U.S  invaders tank, a little over an hour after the second incident took place, got  hit by a mine blast in the same area in the after noon hours of Thursday.  According to the local Mujahideen from the region, all three tanks were  destroyed in the powerful blasts causing the tank to be smashed into pieces,  leaving all the American invaders who were in the in the tanks. Also on  Thursday, Mujahideen, in an ambush attack, killed five Afghan terrorists while  the terrorists were on their way to their base in Noor Muhammad Char Rahi,  Marjah town. Separately, elsewhere near Muhammad Ghows area of this town,  Mujahideen killed seven American and Afghan terrorists as well as wounding a  dozen during a clash with the enemy, in the noon hour of the same day. However,  a Mujahid is reported to have been injured during the fighting. Reported by Qari  Muhammad Yousuf
> 
> *U.S.-led invaders coalition and puppet Afghan forces take deadliest losses in  Marjah *
> ...



<hr />* <a href="http://theunjustmedia.com/Afghanistan/Statements/March10/Theunjustmedia%20interview%20with%20the%20Islamic%20Emirate%20of%20Afghanistan%20commander%20Tsla%20and%20Mulla%20Haji%20Mohammad%20in%20Marjah.htm"> Theunjustmedia interview with the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan commander Tasal  and Mullah Haji Mohammad in Marjah</a>* - <a href="http://www.scribd.com/doc/28499195/Theunjustmedia-interview-with-the-Islamic-Emirate-of-Afghanistan-commander-Tasal-and-Mullah-Haji-Mohammad-in-Marjah"> PDF at non-terrorist site</a>
<blockquote>Rabi' al-awwal 29, 1431 A.H, Tuesday March 16, 2010

In the name of Allah, the Merciful, the Compassionate

Theunjustmedia: Tasal can you please tell us a bit about yourself.

Commander Tasal: In the name of Allah, the Merciful, the Compassionate

I have been fighting along the Mujahideen for the last four years, during this  time I have participated in different battles with the enemy in Naw Zad, Sangin  and Musa Kala districts of Helmand province and currently I am a commander of a  ground of Mujahideen who are fighting the invaders and their puppets forces in  Marjah.

Theunjustmedia: Can you please tell us what is happening in Marjah.

Commander Tasal: Alhumduillaah (All praises belong to Allah), Mujahideen have  gain great strength in Marjah, the Mujahideen are moving in and out of Marjah,  this tactical move has been adapted to protect the lives of the innocent  civilians, as the invading forces feel no shame in martyring children, women and  elderly, currently the Mujahideen are launching guerilla operations against the  enemy, which on one hand are protecting the lives of the innocent civilians, and  on the other hand slowly, slowly defeating the invaders and their puppets  forces.

Theunjustmedia: The invaders and their puppets are claiming to have martyred  many Mujahideen in Marjah.

Commander Tasal: This is enemy propaganda, because the mainstream media is  controlled by the invaders, so it is very easy for them to propagate news which  best suits with their agendas, but this does not mean that it is the truth. The  real realties of this war are not reaching the eyes and the ears of the world,  thus people start to believe what the mainstream media keeps telling them over  and over unit that which is false becomes the truth, however in reality so far  only forty Mujahideen have been martyred and sixty have been wounded in the  fighting in Marjah.

Theunjustmedia: Can you please tell us about enemy physical and material losses  in Marjah.

Commander Tasal: Using IED's and rocket propel grenades the Mujahideen have  destroyed more than 150 tanks and other military vehicles of the enemy, each of  these military vehicles carries at least four soldiers, so keeping this in mind,  I believe at least 600 enemy soldiers have been killed or wounded, also face to  face battles have taking place, in which approximately 200 enemy soldiers have  been killed or wounded.

Theunjustmedia: The invaders often claim that the Afghans are not with the  Mujahideen, is this true or false.

Commander Tasal: The Afghans are supporting us one hundred percent, they provide  us food, clothes and financial assistants, with out the local support we would  not have been able to defeat the invaders, no Afghan likes the presents of the  invaders, except those who have sold their eternal life for this world's  transitory life, and it is not very complicated to identify the one's who have  sold out, they live in high places, while the average Afghan struggles to  provide for his family, they are lavishly dinning with the invaders. He who  claims that the Afghans are not with the Mujahideen, is in a state of delusion,  for they have failed to recognize that the Mujahideen are the son's of this pure  land.

Theunjustmedia: Mullah Haji Mohammad can you please tell us a bit about  yourself.

Commander Mullah Haji Mohammad: In the name of Allah, the Merciful, the  Compassionate.

I joined the Mujahideen four years ago. Over the period of four years I have  taking part in many battles against the invaders and their puppets forces in  Washer, Gerishk and Nad Ali districts of Helmand province, currently I am a  commander of a ground of Mujahideen who are fighting in Marjah.

Theunjustmedia: Why are you fighting the invading forces, is it for personal  achievement, or for your country, or is it to seek the pleasures of Allah (SWT),  and how do you see the American democracy.

Commander Mullah Haji Mohammad: I am fighting the enemy to seek the pleasures of  Allah (SWT) with my life and wealth, at the same time to liberate my country  from the tyranny of the invaders, who are brutally subjecting Afghans for no  reason but that the Afghans want to live their lives according to Quran and  Sunnah, but this is not to the likening of the invaders, he wants to inject his  perverted and immoral values on the Afghans. The shining examples of American  democracy is a decaying society, where America buys more illegal drugs than any  nation on the earth, Americans take more prescription drugs than any country's  people in the world, there are more mentally sick people in America than any  country in the world, there are more obese people in America than any country in  the world, America which has the highest murder and crime rate in the world,  America is the most debt nation in the world, with all these lofty achievements  America still has the audacity to tell the world how great America is.

The invaders under the disguise of democracy want to make the Afghans their  puppets, so that they can dictate to them the ways in which they should live  their lives, however this is a wishful thinking on the part of the enemy, on one  hand he talks about freedom, but his definition of freedom is his slavery.

Theunjustmedia: The invaders continue to tell the world that the Islamic Emirate  of Afghanistan is involved in the opium trade to financially support its Jihad  against the invaders.

Commander Mullah Haji Mohammad: Lets' go back in time, under the Islamic Emirate  of Afghanistan administration opium growing was completely stop on the order of  Amir ul Momineen (Leader of the Believers) Mullah Mohammad Omar Mujahid (May  Allah preserve him), even though the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan was young  and was facing financial difficulties, but still it refused to participate in  the lucrative opium trade, because of its evilness.

Today their are people who are asserting that the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan  is involved in the opium trade, this is another enemy propaganda among many. The  reality is that few of the invading countries are directing and indirectly  controlling the Afghanistan opium trade from which they are making billions of  dollars, but not without a heavy price, as each day passes more and more  invading soldiers who are fighting the Mujahideen in Afghanistan are becoming  opium addicts, and their numbers are growing very rapidly. Yes there are local  Afghans who are also growing opium, but that is due to poverty which the  invaders have brought, these poor farmers have no other means of providing for  their families.

Theunjustmedia: How would you characterize the invading soldiers as brave or  cowards.

Commander Mullah Haji Mohammad: To be honest with you, most of the invading  soldiers are cowards, if they did not have their helicopters and air planes to  support them, they would not be able to stay in Afghanistan for more than a  month, on the other hand you do have few brave invading soldiers, from all the  invading countries the Canadian soldiers are the most bravest.

Theunjustmedia: What is your message to the peace loving people all over the  world.

Commander Mullah Haji Mohammad: I say to the peace loving people all over the  world, that America who is the world leading terrorist, who has perpetuated  crimes against humanity in all parts of the world at a scale which one can not  find in the history of mankind. My request is for all the peach loving people is  to join hands in fighting American terrorism, which is a menace to the world,  because the root of America itself is basic on immorality and vanity with greedy  and lust and an inordinate self has become the way of life, because their are  few people who have taking their own personal interest over the interest of  America as a whole, thus not only endangering people in other parts of the  world, but Americans themselves, so in order for the world to emancipate itself  from American terrorism we must unit in fighting this common enemy, specially  the good Americans.</blockquote>
<hr />


----------



## The Bread Guy (20 Mar 2010)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
200855UTC Mar 10*

<em>NOTE: This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements  attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban,  or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any  of its content – it is shared for information only. When material translated  into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the  original  – this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.</em>

<hr />Reports of alleged Taliban attacks in RC-South, <a href="http://theunjustmedia.com/Afghanistan/Mujahideen%20operations/March10/19-03-10.htm"> via theunjustmedia.com, 19 Mar 10</a>


> *Blast kills 4 puppet Afghan terrorists in Boldak, wounds three *
> Some four terrorists from Afghan border police's 4th brigade were killed and  three others injured on Thursday, Mar. 18, as a mine blast hit their vehicle in  Dabarah area of Boldak, Kandahar province. Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf
> 
> *House of district governor comes under siege in Musa Kala, 10 killed, 4  captured *
> ...


<hr />


----------



## The Bread Guy (21 Mar 2010)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
211200UTC Mar 10* 

<em>NOTE: This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements  attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban,  or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any  of its content – it is shared for information only. When material translated  into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the  original  – this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.</em>
<hr />Reports of alleged Taliban attacks in RC-South, <a href="http://theunjustmedia.com/Afghanistan/Mujahideen%20operations/March10/20-03-10.htm">via theunjustmedia.com,  20 Mar 10</a>


> *Puppet President Karzai comes under attack in Uruzgan; 5 invaders coalition  terrorists killed *
> The Governor house in the province's Tarin Kowt city where puppet president  Karzai was holding a meeting with the officials of this province came under  missile strikes from Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate, on Saturday afternoon,  Mar. 20, 2010. The report indicates in order to avoid the possible risk of  further attacks president Karzai was immediately taken to the airfield of this  province which was attacked minutes after puppet Karzai arrived at the airbase  where a large number of U.S and coalition terrorists are stationed. The report  adds president Karzai was immediately flown to Kabul city after the airfield was  attacked by Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate with missiles. It is, however,  unclear how many have been killed or injured in both attacks on governor house  and on the airfield. Indeed, about a week ago, puppet president Karzai while  addressing a gathering of more than thee hundred people in a conference came  under an attack by Mujahideen in Marja town. In another news from this province,  about 5 invaders collation terrorists were killed and a dozen injured when their  foot patrol was ambushed by Mujahideen which followed a face-to-to face fighting  continuing for half an hour, in which a Mujahid was injured. Reported by  Zabihullah Mujahid
> 
> *Dozens of American invading terrorists killed as three U.S tanks torn apart  by bombings in Marjah *
> ...


<hr />


----------



## The Bread Guy (21 Mar 2010)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
212145UTC Mar 10*

<em>NOTE: This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements  attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban,  or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any  of its content – it is shared for information only. When material translated  into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the  original  – this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.</em>
<hr />* <a href="http://124.217.252.55/%7Ealemarah/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1194:kandahar-attacks-a-sample-of-mujahideens-military-strength&amp;catid=3:comments&amp;Itemid=4"> Kandahar Attacks, A Sample of Mujahideen’s Military Strength</a>* (<a href="http://www.scribd.com/Kandahar-Attacks-A-Sample-of-Mujahideen%C3%A2%E2%82%AC%E2%84%A2s-Military-Strength/d/28714807">PDF  version at non-terrorist page</a>)
Sunday, 21 March 2010 16:31 administrator


> The invading enemy was able to capture only a single government building in  Marja, a part of Nad Ali district, Helmand province, after accumulation of  20,000 troops, supported by thousands of hireling soldiers of the so-called  national army of the Kabul Puppet Administration, tremendous military expense  and the availability of cutting-edge technology at their disposal.
> 
> One can easily understand the ground realities in other parts of Marjah from the  words of the spokesman of the Kabul defense ministry who told media that in  every 24 hours, their forces usually face 4-5 attacks from Mujahideen on regular  basis. This refutes the claims of the invaders and the Kabul Administration and  expose their baseless propaganda stunt, saying they have control over Marjah.
> 
> ...


<hr />* <a href="http://124.217.252.55/%7Ealemarah/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1185:nowzad-bombings-hit-two-us-armored-tanks-&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Nowzad bombings hit two U.S armored tanks</a>*


> Sunday, 21 March 2010 13:46 -
> HELMAND, Mar. 20 - Two military tanks of the U.S. forces were blown up Saturday  in separate blasts in Helmand's Nowzad district. According to the report, a  military convoy of the U.S troops which was heading towards the center of this  district from Sharab airbase encountered roadside bomb blasts that targeted two  of their tanks, leaving the Americans crew and the soldiers inside both tanks  dead.


* <a href="http://124.217.252.55/%7Ealemarah/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1187:mujahideen-inflict-more-deadly-losses-on-us-troops-in-marjah&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Mujahideen inflict more deadly losses on U.S troops in Marjah</a>*


> Sunday, 21 March 2010 13:51 administrator
> HELMAND, Mar. 21 - A blast on Saturday tore through a U.S foot patrol near  Ibadullah, Marjah town of Nad Ali district, Helmand province. Saturday's blast  killed 3 American soldiers. Also Saturday, at least 5 American and Afghan  soldiers were killed as their combined patrol was confronted with an ambush  attack from Mujahideen near Marjah's Chore Char Rahi area. Likewise, two of the  U.S tanks were targeted in the bombings on the same day between Marjah's Black  Now and Taza Gul areas, killing almost all the American soldiers and crew  traveling in both tanks.


* <a href="http://124.217.252.55/%7Ealemarah/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1191:-mujahideen-kill-5-americans-destroy-us-armored-tank-in-marjah&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Mujahideen kill 5 Americans, destroy U.S armored tank in Marjah</a>*


> Sunday, 21 March 2010 14:00 administrator
> HELMAND, Mar. 21 - A blast hit a U.S tank on Saturday, Mar. 21, 2010, near Abi  Zhawndu area of Marjah. Reportedly, all the soldiers traveling in the tank  struck by the blast were killed. The report adds a little over an hour later,  Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate killed 5 American soldiers during a surprise  attack on one of the U.S outposts near Badar Khan Char Rahi of Marjah town.  According to the Muhjahideen official from the region, Mujahideen of the Islamic  Emirate Have carried out 7 separate attacks on the U.S troops besides having 5  of the U.S tanks eliminated by bombings within 24 hours. The fatalities and  losses came as thousands of protesters gathered in front of the White house with  the coffins of the U.S soldiers killed in Afghan war lying outside the White  house, the protesters shoutedthe "arrest the war crimnal" referring to Obama and  demanded immediate withdrawal of all U.S troops from Afghanistan and Iraq.


* <a href="http://124.217.252.55/%7Ealemarah/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1192:25-dead-as-mujahideen-take-control-of-shah-kariz&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> 25 dead, as Mujahideen take control of Shah Kariz</a>*


> Sunday, 21 March 2010 16:28 By Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
> HELMAND, Mar. 21 - Shah Kariz, an area located in Kajaki, Helmand province where  Abd us Salaam's the present sub-governor of Musa Kala district was living had  been under siege for five days before the Mujahideen gained control of it on  Saturday, Mar. 20, 2010. According to the details, 25 Afghan soldiers were  killed during a five-day long battle in which the enemy was repelled, however,  two of the Mujahideen embraced martyrdom with four others wounded Mujahideen  overran five police stations besides seizing a sizable amount of ammo and arms  and a few vehicles. The report adds Mujahideen have inflicted further fatalities  on the reinforcement troops called in from Musa Kala district and forced the  enemy to flee from the area.


* <a href="http://124.217.252.55/%7Ealemarah/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1196:mujahideen-attack-enemys-base-in-helmand-two-us-tanks-destroyed&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Mujahideen attack enemy's base in Helmand, two U.S. tanks destroyed</a>*


> Sunday, 21 March 2010 18:34 By Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
> HELMAND, Mar. 21 - A massive blast hit a U.S tank in Marjah's Qasabn area, on  Sunday, Mar. 21, 2010. According to the witnesses the explosion was powerful  enough to throw the tank ten meters away into a canal in the area, killing the  American soldiers on board. Also Sunday, Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate  attacked the military base of Afghan forces in Marjah's Sistani area, however,  the losses of life and injuries inflicted on the enemy is unclear yet. Earlier  at noon, a blast struck a tank of the U.S invaders in Taghaz area of Khanshin  district, leaving the American soldiers dead who were traveling in the tank  stuck by blast. The wreckage of the struck tank was lying at site of explosion  till evening hours of the day, while the dead bodies of the U.S soldiers were  ,soon after the blast, airlifted.


<hr />


----------



## The Bread Guy (22 Mar 2010)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
230025UTC Mar 10* 

<em>NOTE: This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements  attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban,  or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any  of its content – it is shared for information only. When material translated  into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the  original  – this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.</em>
<hr />
* <a href="http://124.217.252.55/%7Ealemarah/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1201:sangin-blast-kills-three-britons&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Sangin blast kills three Britons</a>*


> Monday, 22 March 2010 11:54 By Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
> HELMAND, Mar. 22 - At least three British soldiers were killed on Monday morning  while they were riding a four-wheeled motorcycle which hit a roadside bomb blast  in the province's Sangin district. The blast which occurred in Char Deh area of  this district causes the four-wheeled motorcycle to be smashed into pieces, said  the residents.


* <a href="http://124.217.252.55/%7Ealemarah/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1204:at-least-5-american-troops-killed-as-us-tank-hit-by-ied-blast-in-helmand&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> At least 5 American troops killed as U.S tank hit by IED blast in Helmand</a>*


> Monday, 22 March 2010 12:43 By Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
> HELMADN, Mar. 22 - A Mujahideen's planted homemade bomb on Monday tore apart a  tank of the U.S. invaders traveling to a nearby U.S. military base in Loi Mandah  area of Nad Alui district, Helmand province.
> The tank was fully destroyed in the bombing, leaving the American soldiers dead  who were on board. At least 5 American were killed in the explosion whose  corpses were, soon after the incident, airlifted by the helicopter.


* <a href="http://124.217.252.55/%7Ealemarah/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1206:nato-tank-blown-apart-by-ied-in-helmand&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> NATO tank blown apart by IED in Helmand</a>*


> Monday, 22 March 2010 17:24 By Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
> HELMAND, Mar. 22 - A roadside bomb blast hit Monday the lead tank of the a  NATO-led coalition convoy traveling on Kandahar-Herat highway near Gerishk,  Helmand province. Monday's bombing that destroyed the tank, killing the NATO  soldiers on board occurred in Noorzu area in this district where the road was  blocked off shortly after the incident and all the traffic moments were halted  which made long lines of vehicles waiting on either side of the site where the  bombing had taken place.


* <a href="http://124.217.252.55/%7Ealemarah/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1208:at-least-dozens-of-american-soldiers-killed-as-5-us-tanks-torn-apart-by-blast-in-nad-ali&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> At least dozens of American soldiers killed as 5 U.S tanks torn apart by blast  in Nad Ali</a>*


> Monday, 22 March 2010 17:58 By Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
> HELMAND, Mar. 22 - As many as five of the U.S military armored tanks were  destroyed through Monday, Mar, 22, 2010, in Helmand's Nad Ali district. As per  details, Mujahideen's planted homemade mines ripped through a U.S military  convoy heading for Laskar's Babaji area from Shorab airbase, eliminating three  tanks of the convoy. Two tanks of the U.S invaders the details of which has been  released earlier this day had been destroyed in the bombings in the same  province in the morning hours of the day. At least dozens of the American  soldiers are likely to have been killed in the detonations that targeted 5 of  the of U.S armored tanks through much of the day.


<hr />* <a href="http://124.217.252.55/%7Ealemarah/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1200:who-controls-marjah-now&amp;catid=2:articles&amp;Itemid=3"> Who Controls Marjah Now?</a>*


> Monday, 22 March 2010 11:35 - Marjah was the first test ground for Obama's new military strategy in  Afghanistan. Since February 13, when the invading coalition and American troops  launched operation “ together” against Marjah, no day or night has passed  without Mujahideen's inflicting heavy casualties on the enemy. In Every 24 y  hours, the enemy loses 3- 10 military tanks and armed vehicles on average. If we  count the crews of the tanks killed by IEDs. mines and armed clashes, the enemy  casualties reach tens of soldiers each day. General Azimi, a spokesman of the  ministry of defense of the Kabul puppet regime admits that they face 3-4 attacks  of Mujahideen in Marjah every 24 hours. The enemy is herded up in a government  building in the center of the town. They have no writ beyond that point. Western  media outlets themselves acknowledge that Mujahideen rule the whole Marjah  during the night. Every one, including the operators of the mobile towers has to  obey the Mujahideen instructions.
> 
> . For the past eight years, the White House rulers have been propagating that  Taliban were foreign elements that had no roots among the people. But now they  have come around that Taliban are part and parcel of the Afghan society and  could not be isolated socially. Richard Holdbrooke, US Envoy for Afghanistan and  Pakistan admits there is a Talib in every Afghan family. It is a fact , Taliban,  in the other word, the Mujahideen, have deep roots in the society. They  represent the aspirations of the people and are protectors of their religious  and national values. It is why, the enemy is not able to overcome over the  Mujahideen despite huge military preparations and operations, being  unprecedented in terms of massiveness since World War II. Marjah is a good  example of invaders' inability to achieve their colonialist objectives in face  of the people's stiff resistance.
> 
> ...


<hr />


----------



## The Bread Guy (23 Mar 2010)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
240100UTC Mar 10*

<em>NOTE: This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements  attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban,  or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any  of its content – it is shared for information only. When material translated  into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the  original  – this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.</em>
<hr />* <a href="http://www.alemarah.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1219:mujahideen-kill-7-policemen-in-kandahar&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Mujahideen kill 7 policemen in Kandahar</a>*
<blockquote>Tuesday, 23 March 2010 16:49 By Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Mar. 23 - Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate, in a surprise attack on a  police post in Kandahar city, killed 7 policemen including an officer and  injured other three on later Tuesday night, Mar. 23. The report states  Mujahideen have seized a considerable amount of ammunition and arms during the  30-minute long operation. Likewise, the other day, 6 policemen were killed  inside a police post through a Mujhideen-linked person In Kandahar city.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.alemarah.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1218:mujahideen-launch-large-scale-operation-against-police-post-in-garishk&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Mujahideen launch large scale operation against police post in Garishk</a>*
<blockquote>Tuesday, 23 March 2010 16:38 By Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
HELMAND, Mar. 23 - On later Tuesday night, Muajhideen of the Islamic Emirate  conducted a series of simultaneous attacks on a number of posts of the combined  Afghan army soldiers police force in Nowzad Adah , Rauf Khan Shelah and Mahbas  areas of Gerishk dsitrict in the late night hours of Mar. 23, 2010. At least 4  police and soldiers including one of their officers were killed and 5 others  were hurt in a 2-hour long operation, while two of the Mujahideen are reported  to have been wounded during the fighting. In another news elsewhere in this  district, a blast hit an tank of Afghan soldiers, but there is no report to  confirm how many sustained losses of life and injuries in the blast.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.alemarah.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1217:blasts-strike-4-american-armored-tanks-in-marjah-several-dead&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Blasts strike 4 American armored tanks in Marjah, several dead</a>*
<blockquote>Tuesday, 23 March 2010 16:05 By Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
HELMADN (sic), Mar. 23 - Mujahideen's IED blasts have struck 4 armored tanks of  the U.S invading forces since the evening hours of Monday, Mar. 22, 2010.  According to the details, two of the U.S tanks were destroyed in bombings on  Monday within 30 minutes of each otter in Muhammad Sah Pang and Nari Block areas  of the town of Marjah.  The third tank of the enemy invaders was hit  Tuesday by a blast in Abd -ur-Rahman Char Rahi area of this town, while the  fourth one was hit by another blast in Chor Char Rahi area of Marjah town in the  afternoon hours of the day. Dozens of the American soldiers were killed in the  explosions that targeted the U.S tanks in this town, in addition to killing 5  American and Afghan soldiers as the forth U.S tank was destroyed in bombing.</blockquote>
<hr />


----------



## The Bread Guy (24 Mar 2010)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
242355UTC Mar 10* 

<em>NOTE: This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements  attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban,  or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any  of its content – it is shared for information only. When material translated  into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the  original  – this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.</em>
<hr />* <a href="http://124.217.252.55/%7Ealemarah/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1232:two-afghan-soldiers-dead-two-injured-in-kandahar-with-two-vehicles-destroyed&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Two Afghan soldiers dead, two injured in Kandahar with two vehicles destroyed</a>*


> Wednesday, 24 March 2010 18:22 By Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
> KANDAHAR, Mar. 24 - A blast on Wednesday left two Afghan soldiers dead as well  as four wounded as a roadside bomb struck their vehicle in Lui Wiala area in  Kandahar city. Also Wednesday, some four Afghan soldiers were killed with their  vehicle destroyed in bombing in Yakh Kariz area of Kandahar city.


* <a href="http://124.217.252.55/%7Ealemarah/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1224:blast-kills-4-americans-wounds-three-in-marjah&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Blast kills 4 Americans, wounds three in Marjah</a>*


> Wednesday, 24 March 2010 11:57 By Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
> HELMAND, Mar. 24 - Some 4 American soldiers were killed and three injured on  Wednesday, Mar. 24, 2010, as a roadside bomb tore through a group of American  soldiers walking along the road in Zoor Maktab area of Marjah. An Afghan soldier  is reported to have been among those killed in the blast.


* <a href="http://124.217.252.55/%7Ealemarah/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1225:two-britons-dead-two-hurt-in-blast-is-in-helmand&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Two Britons dead, two hurt in Blast in Helmand</a>*


> Wednesday, 24 March 2010 12:50 By Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
> HELMAND, Mar. 24 - Two British soldiers were killed and another two wounded on  Monday morning, Mar. 24, 2010, when a mine blast detonated near a group a  Britons walking to their nearby base, near the center of Sngin district of  Helmand province.


* <a href="http://124.217.252.55/%7Ealemarah/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1230:remote-controlled-bomb-killed-7-afghan-and-foreign-soldiers-marjah-tank-destroyed&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Remote-controlled bomb kills 7 Afghan and foreign soldiers Marjah, tank  destroyed.</a>*


> Wednesday, 24 March 2010 17:01 By Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
> HELMAND, Mar. 24 - A remote-controlled bomb placed in a bridge in Abd ur Rahman  Aka area in Marjah town of Helmand province killed about 7 Afghan and coalition  soldiers including a translator on Wednesday while they were crossing the bridge  in the area. Yet in another incident, elsewhere in Cheena Walu Block area of  Marjah, a U.S.-led coalitions' tank got torn apart by mine blast, killing almost  all the coalition soldiers, on Wednesday. Also on Wednesday, Mujahideen of the  Islamic Emirate during a face-to-face fighting followed by an attack by  Mujahideen on the one of the coalition outposts, caused the enemy huge losses of  life and injuries besides material losses. However, the is no information to  determine the number of the dead and wounded.


* <a href="http://124.217.252.55/%7Ealemarah/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1231:seven-american-killed-nine-wounded-in-garmsir-2-mujahideen-hurt&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Seven American killed, nine wounded in Garmsir, 2 Mujahideen hurt.</a>*


> Wednesday, 24 March 2010 17:22 By Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
> HELMAND, Mar. 24 - At least 3 American soldiers were killed with three other  badly wounded on Wednesday, when a mine blast ripped into a group of U.S foot  patrol soldiers were walking in Laki area of Garmsir district, Helmand province.  Separately, two separate detonations killed some 4 Americans and wounded 6 in  Aminullah village located in Katuri area of this district, on Wednesday. Also on  Wednesday, Mujahideen,. during an encounter in the same area of this district,  inflicted deadly losses on the enemy. However, two Mujahideen are reported to  have been injured during this 3-hour long fighting.


* <a href="http://124.217.252.55/%7Ealemarah/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1235:another-american-tank-struck-by-bombing-in-marjah&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Another American tank struck by bombing in Marjah</a>*


> Wednesday, 24 March 2010 20:23 By Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
> HELMAND, Mar. 24 - Yet gain, a U.S tank got hit by a roadside bomb blast in the  evening hours of Wednesday in Ibadullah Qulf area of Marjah town, Nad Ali  district of Helmand province. The roadside bomb targeted the led tank of the U.S  military convoy heading the center of Nad Ali dsitrict, killing all the American  invaders on board. An earlier blast struck a U.S. tank in the late afternoon  hours of Wednesday, about an hour before the above incident happened, had blown  up a U.S tank in Cheena Wal area of Marjah with a number of other U.S military  tanks struck by bombings throughout Wednesday, the details of which have been  released earlier this day.


* <a href="http://124.217.252.55/%7Ealemarah/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1222:blast-kills-10-afghan-soldiers-in-uruzgan&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Blast kills 10 Afghan soldiers in Uruzgan</a>*


> Wednesday, 24 March 2010 10:33 By Zabihullah Mujahid
> URUZGAN, Mar. 24 - A blast on Wednesday blew up a vehicle of Afghan soldiers in  Tarin Kwot city, capital of Uruzgan province, killing 6 Afghan soldiers on the  spot. The report says the detonation occurred in Mari Abad area of this city  where at least 4 Afghan soldiers had been killed last evenig and a dozen wounded  in blast that hit a group of the Afghan soldiers walking to their base, while  the helicopter was, later, called in to evacuate the corpses of the dead.


<hr />


----------



## The Bread Guy (25 Mar 2010)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
252230UTC Mar 10*

<em>NOTE: This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements  attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban,  or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any  of its content – it is shared for information only. When material translated  into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the  original  – this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.</em>
<hr />* <a href="http://www.alemarah.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1242:mujahideens-attack-on-police-post-leaves-7-dead-including-commander-in-helmand&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Mujahideen's attack on police post leaves 7 dead including commander in Helmand</a>*
<blockquote>Thursday, 25 March 2010 16:50 By Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
HELMAND, Mar. 25 - Mujhideen of Islamic Emirate on Thursday, Mar.25, 2010,  carried out an attack on a police station situated in Yamistan area of Musa  Kaka, Helmand province, killing at least 7 policemen including an officer based  in the police station. Meanwhile, Mujahideen seized some arms and ammo from the  possession of the enemy consisting of 8 Kalashnikov rifles, 1 heavy machine gun,  1 rocket launcher and a considerable amount of ammunition, besides setting fire  to the building of the police station.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.alemarah.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1237:some-six-afghan-soldiers-receive-losses-of-life-and-life-in-zabul-vehicle-destroyed&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Some six Afghan soldiers receive losses of life and life in Zabul, vehicle  destroyed</a>*
<blockquote>Thursday, 25 March 2010 13:16 By Zabihullah Mujahid
ZABUL, Mar. 25 - As many as six Afghan soldiered sustained losses of life and  injures on Thursday's bombing that targeted an Afghan military vehicle in the  province's Qalat district, said Mujahideen officials. The patrol vehicle of  Afghan stooge army on the road that connects Afghan capital of Kabul to Kandahar  city, in Babagak area of this district, leaving the vehicle completely wrecked  and killing or wounding almost all the soldiers.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.alemarah.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1244:seven-soldiers-take-losses-of-life-and-injures-logistical-vehicle-destroyed-in-gerishk&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Seven soldiers take losses of life and injures, logistical vehicle destroyed in  Gerishk</a>*
<blockquote>Thursday, 25 March 2010 18:31 By Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
HELMAND, Mar. 25 - A convoy carrying logistical supplies to the U.S and NATO  forces encountered a roadside bomb blast that targeted the lead vehicle of the  convoy on the way to Lashkar Gah city, in the province's Gerishk district, on  Thursday, Mar. 25, 2010. According to the report from the area, the explosion  which occurred in Nahir Siraj area of this district destroyed the vehicle,  killing or wounding at least 7 soldiers and a simultaneous attack from  Mujahideen on the convoy followed which caused the enemy further losses.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.alemarah.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1245:17-us-led-troops-killed-in-marjah-5-tanks-eliminated-in-bombings&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> 17 U.S.-led troops killed in Marjah, 5 tanks eliminated in bombings</a>*
<blockquote>Thursday, 25 March 2010 19:18 By Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
HELMAND, Mar. 25 - Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate through Thursday, Mar. 25,  2010, carried out three attacks on the enemy's outposts and had 4 tanks  destroyed in Marjah town another one in Nawa district of Helmand. According to  the details, a detonation under one of the coalitions' tank in the morning hours  of the day caused the tank to be set on fire in Marjah's Noor Muhammad Char Rahi  (crossroads). Later at noon, another tank of the coalitions was destroyed in the  bombing in Aab Tab Wialah ( canal) area of Marjah. A little over an hour later,  the third tank of the enemy got hit by bombing  while a patrol convoy was  traveling near Zoor Maktab area of Marjah.  Meanwhile, the forth tank of  the enemy was blown apart by a roadside bomb blast near 4-B Block area of this  tank. Mujahideen official say from the area all four tanks of the U.S-led  coalition invaders were destroyed by blasts, but is not clear how many have been  killed and injured. In another news from Marjah at least 9 U.S.-led coalition  soldiers, most likely to be American and less likely to be Britons, were killed  in separate attacks in Marjah through much of Thursday, where as two Mujahideen  have reported to be wounded during the fighting.  Also Thursday, a tank of  the coalitions was hit by mine blast in the neighboring Nawa district of Helmand,  killing or wounding about nine coalition soldiers.</blockquote>
<hr />


----------



## The Bread Guy (27 Mar 2010)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
270315UTC Mar 10* 

<em>NOTE: This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements  attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban,  or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any  of its content – it is shared for information only. When material translated  into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the  original  – this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.</em>

<hr />Reports of alleged Taliban attacks in RC-South, <a href="http://theunjustmedia.com/Afghanistan/Mujahideen%20operations/March10/26-03-10.htm"> via theunjustmedia.com, 26 Mar 10</a>


> *Blast kills 3 terrorists in Kandahar *
> At least three terrorists were killed on Friday, Mar. 26 while they were on mine  neutralization mission in Kandahar's Zhari district. As per details, the  terrorists were killed instantly as a mine placed under the bridge on the  Kandahar-Herat highway, in Sangasar area of this district went off. Local  residents say the highway was immediately blocked off bringing the traffic  movement to a halt so as to recover the dead from the site of the explosion.  Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf
> 
> *2 dead, 1 injured as police patrol comes under attack in Kandahar city*
> ...


<hr />


----------



## The Bread Guy (27 Mar 2010)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
272130UTC Mar 10*

<em>NOTE: This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements  attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban,  or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any  of its content – it is shared for information only. When material translated  into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the  original  – this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.</em>
<hr />* <a href="http://www.alemarah.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1261:at-least-25-britons-killed-or-wounded-in-martyr-attack-in-helmand&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> At least 25 Britons killed or wounded in martyr attack in Helmand</a>*
<blockquote>Saturday, 27 March 2010 16:24 By Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
HELMAND, Mar. 27 - At least 25 British troops took losses of life and injuries  Saturday as a martyr attacker blew up his explosive-laden vehicle near a large  number of the coalition soldiers who gathered to neutralize a mine placed in way  that was meant to be discovered by the enemy in Helmand's Sangin district.  According to the report, the car bomb attack was carried out by Hafiz Abdullah,  a brave martyrdom-seeking Mujahid of Islamic Emirate resident of this district,  in Mandah area if this district, who had been waiting near the area and slammed  his vehicle into the group of the enemy as the they got to the scene, causing  the enemy fatal losses besides fully destroying their one vehicle and one tank.  Two British de-mining engineers are said to have been among the dead.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://124.217.252.55/%7Ealemarah/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1263:a-number-of-coalition-troops-killed-as-5-tanks-struck-by-bombings-in-marjah&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> A number of coalition troops killed as 5 tanks struck by bombings in Marjah</a>*
<blockquote>Saturday, 27 March 2010 19:03 By Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
HELMAND, Mar. 27 - Fatal losses were inflicted on the foreign coalition troops  as a result of a series of boomings that targeted five of the enemy's armored  tanks in the town of Marjah, Nad Ali district of Helmand province, through much  of Saturday, Mar. 27, 2010. According to the details, later in the morning on  Saturday, the first blast struck one of the coalitions' armored patrol tank in  Zhwandu Abi area of Marjah, leaving the tank on fire and killing or wounding  almost all the coalition invaders, either Britons or Americans, on board. The  second detonation which was set off by remotely-controlled device hit another  tank of the enemy in the Momin Char Rahi (crossroads) in Marjah, leaving one  coalition invader dead and two seriously hurt.  Meanwhile, at least 2  coalition soldiers were killed and three others injured in the third roadside  bomb blast that targeted one of the enemy tanks near Laghmanian village in  Marjah, on Saturday noon. Further losses were, however, inflicted on the enemy  in the immediate attack from the Mujahideen that followed the blast. Also  Saturday, an armored tank of the enemy was struck by roadside bomb in Trikh  Nawar area of Marjah, in the early evening hours of the day. The tank is said to  have been left on fire in the detonation whose wreckage has been still lying on  the road between Marjah and Lashkar Gah city, while the road has been blacked  off and the traffic was halted to recover the dead and the wounded from the  explosion site. Separately, the last tank of the invaders was got hit by an IED  blast in the evening hours of the same day in Kariz Sadi area of this town,  which has pushed the number of the U.S tank destroyed in the bombings through  much of the day to 5.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://124.217.252.55/%7Ealemarah/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1264:blast-kills-8-americans-in-uruzgan&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Blast kills 8 Americans in Uruzgan</a>*
<blockquote>Saturday, 27 March 2010 19:48 By Zabihullah Mujahid
URUZGAN, Mar. 27 - About 4 American soldiers were killed on Saturday when a  remote-controlled bomb ripped through a group U.S foot patrol near Tarin Kowt  city, capital of Uruzgan. Separately, a mine blast tore through a group of the  U.S. soldiers walking to their base in Sananu area Dehrwad district in this  province. At least 4 American soldiers were killed and another two were badly  injured in the blast.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.alemarah.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1259:at-least-7-american-troops-killed-as-blast-hits-us-tank-in-zabul&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> At least 7 American troops killed as blast hits U.S. tank in Zabul</a>*
<blockquote>Saturday, 27 March 2010 13:38 administrator
ZABUL, Mar. 27 - A Mujahideen homemade bomb on Friday struck a U.S.armored  patrol tank in Shamalzu district of Zabul province, Mujahideen official said.  The report adds the U.S. patrol convoy was traveling on the road leading to the  center of this district, in Zarku village as a roadside bomb went off under the  lead tank of the convoy, destroying the tank and killing or wounding at least 7  U.S invaders, however, the helicopter was soon called in to evacuate the dead  and wounded from the site of the explosion.</blockquote>
<hr />* <a href="http://www.alemarah.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1260:karzai-endeavors-for-reconciliation-and-the-american-belligerent-policy&amp;catid=3:comments&amp;Itemid=4"> Karzai Endeavors for Reconciliation and the American Belligerent Policy</a>* (<a href="http://www.scribd.com/doc/29026814/Karzai-Endeavors-for-Reconciliation-and-the-American-Belligerent-Policy">PDF  at non-terrorist site</a>)


> It is now clear as the broad day light that nothing can happen in the Kabul  Administration without the consent of the Americans. These range from nomination  and appointment of high ranking officials, enactment of laws to formulation of  all military, political and social programs and their implementation. Even  Karzai is not able to nominate a governor of a province , or a provincial police  chief or intelligence Head without prior agreement and affirmation of American  generals, let alone nominating cabinet members and deputy-ministers who are  routinely introduced by the American embassy in Kabul before commencement of  their official appointment procedure. In short, Karzai is divested of authority,  ironically to the extent that he is not able to appoint his government  officials. Moreover, he can't release a single prisoner from Bagram, Kandahar,  Guantanamo and Pulli-Charkhi jails. So it is unambiguously beyond his authority  to keep on the peace process with the opposition, the Islamic Emirate of  Afghanistan, still more until the achievement of a tangible result!
> 
> Karzai knows that the current Taliban Resistance is not aimed at achieving some  material goals like property , power, wealth, international stature nor it is  being waged for tribal feuds but it is a common reaction to the illegitimate  occupation of Afghanistan by the Americans and the presence of more than one  hundred thousands soldiers in the country. The Afghans, both men and women, will  never, accept the presence of foreign troops on their land or bow to them even  for a while though decades may fleet. But Karzai has not been tired of not  repeating his demand for so-called pseudo-reconciliation, none the less his  knowing pretty well the nature of the stand of the Islamic Emirate of  Afghanistan.
> 
> ...


<hr />


----------



## The Bread Guy (28 Mar 2010)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
282245UTC Mar 10* 

<em>NOTE: This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements  attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban,  or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any  of its content – it is shared for information only. When material translated  into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the  original  – this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.</em>
<hr />* <a href="http://www.alemarah.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1276:heavy-fighting-goes-on-in-marjah&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Heavy fighting goes on in Marjah</a>*
<blockquote>Sunday, 28 March 2010 17:53 By Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
HElMAND, Mar. 28 - There have been fierce clashes between Mujahideen of the  Islamic Emirate and the U.S-led coalition troops through much of Sunday, Mar.  28, 2010.  According to the report from Helmand province, the fighting  unfolded in Ibadullah Qulf area of Marjah on Sunday morning, which was  continuing till late afternoon hours of the day, causing the coalitions life and  material losses, while two Mujahideen took injuries during the fighting.   In another news from the this province, elsewhere in Trikh Nawar area of Marjah,  some five American and Afghan soldiers were killed or wounded in attack on their  combined patrol, in early evening hours of Sunday.  Separately, on  Saturday, at least two coalition soldiers were killed and another two badly  wounded during an attack on the coalition soldiers while walking to their base  in Wazir Char Rahi ( crossroads) OF Marjah.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.alemarah.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1277:us-led-coalition-troops-take-deadly-losses-in-helmand&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> U.S.-led coalition troops take deadly losses in Helmand</a>*
<blockquote>Sunday, 28 March 2010 21:51 By Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
HELMAND, Mar, 28 - The U.S-led coalition forces have suffered heavy causalities  and fatalities in a series of Mujahideen's attacks and bombings in Gerishk,  Nowzad, Musa Kala and Nad Ali districts of Helmand and Lashkar Gah city, the  capital of this province through Sunday, Mar. 28, 2010.  A blast, in the  afternoon hours of the day, hit a U.S tank while traveling in a convoy of tanks,  in Shoor area of Gerishk district, while almost at the same hours of the day,  another tank of the U.S forces got struck by bomb detonated by  remotely-controlled device in Muhammad Karez area of Nowzad district of Helmand.   According to the report both tanks were left wrecked in the bombings, killing or  wounding the American soldiers and crew members.  In another incident,  Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate, during an encounter that erupted following an  attack from Mujahideen on the British military base, killed or wounded at least  4 Britons in Loi Karez area of Musa Kala district, on later Sunday morning.   Following the clash,a British tank got targeted by a mine blast in Kamshi area  of Musa Kala district.  Also Sunday, one coalition soldier was killed with  four others injured in a face-to-face fighting with Mujahideen in Babaji area of  Lashkar Gah, the capital of the province.  Separately, Mujaideen, during an  attack on the coalition foot patrol, Killed 2 coalition soldiers and wounded 4  others in Chanjir area of Nad Ali district of this province.  In another  incident, in the early evening hours of Sunday, 6 Afghan and coalition soldiers  sustained losses of life and injuries as their combined patrol got attacked by  Mujahideen in Civic Gharbi area of Nad Ali. In a recent news from this province,  Mujahideen killed 4 Afghan soldiers besides burring down their Bulldozer and  took the weapons abandoned by those killed in the attack in Nawa district of  this province.</blockquote>
<hr />


----------



## The Bread Guy (29 Mar 2010)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
300115UTC Mar 10*

<em>NOTE: This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements  attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban,  or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any  of its content – it is shared for information only. When material translated  into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the  original  – this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.</em>
<hr />* <a href="http://124.217.252.55/%7Ealemarah/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1280:at-least-13-americans-suffer-losses-of-life-and-injures-in-kandahar&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> At least 13 Americans suffer losses of life and injures in Kandahar</a>*
<blockquote>Monday, 29 March 2010 10:03 By Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Mar. 29 - A blast on later Monday night killed or wounded as many as  13 American troops in Kandahar's Zhari district.  The report states the  U.S. invaders were about to carry out a search of house where explosives had  already been placed by Mujahideen; the detonation occurred as soon as the enemy  entered the building, Mujahideen official said. The witness said the explosions  was so powerful as to collapse the building completely, while the parts of the  bodies of the Americans, their caps and other outfits were seen lying scattered  around the area. According to local residents, a number of the U.S tanks arrived  there for a search of the residential area as an IED blast tore through one of  the enemy tanks. The helicopter was called in immediately to evacuate the dead  and wounded from the site of the explosion.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://124.217.252.55/%7Ealemarah/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1281:bombings-hit-two-us-tank-in-marjah-town&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Bombings hit two U.S tank in Marjah town</a>*
<blockquote>Monday, 29 March 2010 11:35 By Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
HELMAND, Mar. 29 - Two of the U.S tanks were separately struck by mine blasts on  Monday, in the town of Marjah in Nad Ali district of Helmand. An IED blast hit  one of the American tanks while traveling on the road between Marjah and Lashkar  Gah city, near Trikh Nawar area of Marjah. The second tank of the U.S invaders  was blown up by another mine blast in Camp area of this town. Both tanks were  left on fire, killing the U.S. soldiers on board, Mujahideen official said.  Separately, a mine blast killed about 4 coalition soldiers while on mine  neutralization mission in Abd ur Rahman Ju area of Marjah town.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://124.217.252.55/%7Ealemarah/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1283:heavy-fighting-takes-place-in-lashkar-gah&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Heavy fighting takes place in Lashkar Gah</a>*
<blockquote>Monday, 29 March 2010 14:44 By Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
HELMAND, Mar. 29 - There has been fierce fighting between the Mujahideen of the  Islamic Emirate and American invaders in Lashkar Gah, the capital of Helmand  province, through much of Monday. According to the report, the gunfight broke  out in Babaji area of this city where hundreds of the Americans had been  airdropped by the helicopters. After hours hours of fighting the U.S soldiers  who have suffered life and material losses, have been forced to abandon the  area, Mujahideen official say. One of the Mujahids is reported to have embraced  martyrdom with two others wounded during the fighting.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://124.217.252.55/%7Ealemarah/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1287:blast-causes-25-americans-losses-of-life-and-injuries-in-musa-kala&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Blast causes 25 Americans losses of life and injuries in Musa Kala</a>*
<blockquote>Monday, 29 March 2010 19:39 By Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
HELMAND, M. 28 - A powerful blast in Helmand's Musa Kala district killed or  wounded about 25 American soldiers on Monday noon. According to the details, the  mine with several circles attached to it had been placed at the hilltop known as  Ziyarat Ghundi situated on the mountaintop in Musa Kala district of Helmand  province and tore through the a large number of the U.S. soldiers, who after  climbing the hilltop,
reached the area. Meantime, in the same hours of the day, Mujahideen clashed the  coalition forces elsewhere Lui Karez area of Musa Kala, inflicting severe losses  of life and injuries of the enemy, while two of the Mujahideen have been wounded  during the fighting.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://124.217.252.55/%7Ealemarah/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1288:number-of-us-led-coalitions-tanks-destroyed-hits-4-in-marjah&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Number of U.S-led coalitions' tanks destroyed hits 4 in Marjah</a>*
<blockquote>Monday, 29 March 2010 20:54 By Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
HELMAND, Mar. 29 - On Monday morning, one of the U.S.-led coalitions' tank was  hit by a mine blast on their way to their military base in Muhammad Ghous Char  Rahi, Marjah town of Nad Ali, Helmand province. In the afternoon hours of the  same day, a vehicle of the ANA got destroyed in an attack from Mujahideed, near  Malik Char Rahi. About 3 Afghan soldiers have been killed and 2 wounded during  the attack. Meantime, a roadside bomb ripped through a group of Afghan and  coalition soldiers while combined patrol in Qasaban Char Rahi, killing at least  7 Afghan and foreign soldiers on the spot. Also Monday, two of the coalition  soldiers were killed and two injured while their foot patrol came under an  attack by Mujahideen in Abd ur Rahman Ju area of Marjah.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://124.217.252.55/%7Ealemarah/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1278:mujahideen-shoot-down-helicopter-in-zabul&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Mujahideen shoot down helicopter in Zabul</a>*
<blockquote>Monday, 29 March 2010 08:16 By Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
ZABUL, Mar. 29 - Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate shot down a helicopter of the  coalitions in the morning hours of Monday, at 8:am, in Taghar district of Zabul  province. Reportedly, the helicopter was brought down, killing all the coalition  soldiers aboard. It is unclear whether the helicopter belong to the IASF or U.S.  forces, however, further details will be soon released regarding the incident.</blockquote>
<hr />


----------



## The Bread Guy (30 Mar 2010)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
310055UTC Mar 10* 

<em>NOTE: This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements  attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban,  or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any  of its content – it is shared for information only. When material translated  into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the  original  – this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.</em>
<hr />* <a href="http://124.217.252.55/%7Ealemarah/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1290:remote-controlled-blasts-hit-two-us-tanks-in-nowzad&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Remote-controlled blasts hit two U.S tanks in Nowzad</a>*
<blockquote>Tuesday, 30 March 2010 10:32 By Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
HELMAND, MAR. 30 - A remote-controlled bomb hit one of the U.S. tanks on Monday  as it exploded under the lead tank of the patrol traveling in a patrol convoy in  Shaikzu area of Nowzas district in Herlmand province. Separately, elsewhere in  Nawzad a one of the U.S got blown up by bomb detonated by emote-controlled  device the other day. Mujahideen official said, both tanks were heavily damaged  in the bombings, killing a dozen of American soldiers.</blockquote>
<hr />* <a href="http://124.217.252.55/%7Ealemarah/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1289:does-america-want-peace-in-afghanistan&amp;catid=2:articles&amp;Itemid=3"> Does America Want Peace in Afghanistan?</a>*
<blockquote>Tuesday, 30 March 2010 04:07 -
This is a main question every one asks. Does America want peace in Afghanistan?  However, the following data can help us reach a rationale conclusion: At the  beginning of 2009, American had 30,000 troops in Afghanistan which they  increased to 68,000 soldiers until the end of the year. This shows 110 percent  boost of military man power. In December 2009, US president Obama announced  30,000 more troops for Afghanistan, showing further 30% increase. In January  this year in London Conference on Afghanistan, US supported Hamid Karzai program  of reintegration and reconciliation with Taliban i.e. the Islamic Emirate of  Afghanistan. Two weeks later, on 13 February, Pentagon launched a massive  military operations against Marjah township in Nad Ali district, Helmand  province, violating their own commitment to work for peace in the country. Now  they are talking of taking the offensive to Kandahar.

So far, America has built 700 bases in the country, the major of them being in  Kandahar and Bagram. They allocate hundreds of millions of dollars each year for  construction of more bases in Afghanistan. In view of these facts, no one can  say America wants peace in Afghanistan. They have hidden and long-term  colonialist objectives, not only in Afghanistan but in the whole region.

By using Afghanistan as outpost, Washington wants to follows its policy of  expansionism, regime change and disintegration in the neighboring countries. No  doubt, America has been flaring up racial discord and religious differences  among the people in Afghanistan and the neighboring countries. CIA agents and  black water operatives have been given task to destabilize the region as per the  long-term American strategy. Those who express common cause with America, should  know that Washington would never become their strategic friend. Rather it is a  tactical ally which wants to use them against their own people for its  colonialist objectives and then discard them as it has done this in the past.

In Afghanistan, the White House rulers and the Pentagon generals do not want  peace but only want to weaken the momentum of the war. They never intend to end  the war. That is why on the one hand, Robert Gates, says Taliban leadership is  irreconcilable or now it is not the right time to talk with Taliban but on the  other hand, they offer cash, jobs and retirement bonuses for Taliban's ranks and  files. The reason is that Pentagon is not interested in ending the war but they  only want to reduce the scope of attacks on their soldiers.

The Afghan Mujahideen are aware of this war stratagem of the enemy. They have  shown that Americans can't deceive them by phony overtures of peace. If America  really wants peace in Afghanistan, they should draw up a national strategy of  reconciliation,; stop blind bombardment and night raids; release innocent  prisoners and remove the blacks list, send black water and CIA agents back home  from Afghanistan and close down all secret prisons in American military bases in  Afghanistan which are run by intelligence teams of the Special Force. There,  innocent prisoners are tortured, killed by the Special Force and drowned in  Helmand River and other rivers in Afghanistan during the night, with their hands  being tied up, without any legal verdict of court. The Americans are committing  gross violation of human rights in Afghanistan. However, no one, including the  human rights advocacy entities all over the world, raise their fingers because  all these are done under the name of promoting democracy and fighting terrorism.  The world still has to know that the war started under the name of terrorism is  , in fact, an illegitimate war of neo-colonialism, being waged for subjugation  of the Afghans and all free people.

We call on all those with wake and free conscience to raise their voice against  the American brutalities and violation of humane values in Afghanistan. All  should know that Americans kill children, women and old men with impunity and  cross all limits in their brutalities.</blockquote>
<hr />


----------



## The Bread Guy (31 Mar 2010)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
312315UTC Mar 10*

<em>NOTE: This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements  attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban,  or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any  of its content – it is shared for information only. When material translated  into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the  original  – this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.</em>
<hr />* <a href="http://www.alemarah.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1294:bomb-blast-hits-british-armored-tank-in-helmand&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Bomb blast hits British armored tank in Helmand</a>*
<blockquote>Wednesday, 31 March 2010 14:49 By Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
HELMAND, Mar. 31 - A roadside bomb hit a British military tank in the province's  Gerishk district, on Tuesday, Mar, 30, 2010. The incident happened near the  Gerishk district bazar in the center of this district, in which the tank was  completely destroyed, killing the British soldiers on board. The dead and  wounded were later transported from the site of the explosion, while the  wreckage of the struck tank remained in the area till later that day.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.alemarah.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1297:at-least-10-nato-soldiers-killed-3-injured-in-uruzgan&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> At least 10 NATO soldiers killed, 3 injured in Uruzgan</a>*
<blockquote>Wednesday, 31 March 2010 17:05 By Zabihullah Mujahid
URUZGAN, Mar. 31 - About five NATO soldiers were killed and 3 injured as a mime  blast ripped into a group of NATO foot soldiers in the provincial capital, Tarin  Kowt city. on Wednesday, Mar. 31, 2010. Also Wednesday, elsewhere in this city,  a roadside bomb tore through a group NATO foot soldiers in the late afternoon  hours of the day. The report adds the second detonation occurred within two  hours of the former blast which killed at least 5 NATO soldiers on the spot.  Shortly after the latter detonation, the NATO forces opened blind firing at  civilians, causing 2 Mujahids and 5 civilians to embrace martyrdom.   Likewise, in the later morning hours of the same day, two of the NATO soldiers  got sniped while they were standing outside their military base in the Khurma  area of this city.</blockquote>
<hr />* <a href="http://www.alemarah.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1293:why-obama-used-the-cover-of-night-for-his-flying-visit&amp;catid=3:comments&amp;Itemid=4"> Why Obama Used the Cover of Night for His Flying Visit?</a>* (PDF at  non-terrorist site <a href="http://www.scribd.com/doc/29222063/Why-Obama-Used-the-Cover-of-Night-for-His-Flying-Visit"> here</a>)
<blockquote>Wednesday, 31 March 2010 07:45 -
By making a 6-hour unannounced trip to Afghanistan last night, Obama proved that  his military strategy and surge of 30,000 troops, his morale-boosting  propaganda, all have failed to make a dent. The Mujahideen have further driven  the enemy into the corner, to the extent that now he is not able to visit  Afghanistan in the light of the day. He comes during the night and hurries back  in the darkness, ironically acting like a thief.

Similarly, the brief speech of Obama to American soldiers in a military base,  being dotted with his low- pitched and jittery-fraught voice was demonstrating  the scope of the American military's fear and mistrust in Afghanistan. There was  no word in Obama's speech, indicating any military achievement or at least  giving good news to troops to boost their morale. Obama admitted in clear terms  that their enemy (Taliban) were a determined and resolute opponent. However, he  claimed that they would not defeat the Americans.

Obama's admission that the Taliban are a determined force, in fact, exposes the  invading Americans acknowledgement of the fact that the Taliban are waging an  unflinching struggle with unwavering determination. During the past nine years,  the invaders have not been able to force Taliban to retreat from any given small  area a or a village of any mention despite the invading American resorting to  committing brutalities and using all military power at their disposal.

If they had any spectacular achievement or any tangible results, particularly,  in the recent operations of Marjah, he would have refereed to them in his  speech, to put them on display in front of his audience. On the other hand,  Obama's visit to Afghanistan in the darkness of evening and even not informing  Hamid Karzai, the Head of the Kabul puppet administration until he was in a  helicopter on his way to the Afghan presidential palace for a 25-minutes long  meeting with the surrogate, shows how arrogantly the Americans behave with their  henchmen. The surrogates may obediently betray their religion, honor and  conscience but still they would not obtain pleasure of their masters-- who are  not ready to consider them an entity of any stature to reckon with.</blockquote>
<hr />


----------



## The Bread Guy (4 Apr 2010)

HIGHLIGHTS


> •	Taliban statements monitored during March 2010 claimed responsibility for approximately 11 Canadian deaths.  Canada announced 1 death during this period.
> •	Since start of Taliban statement tracking in October 2008, the Taliban has claimed an average of 16.11 Canadian casualties for every one officially announced by the Government of Canada (725 alleged by Taliban vs. 45 reported by Canada).
> •	Two (2) Taliban announcements were monitored mentioning Canadian casualties in March 2010, with an average of 7.61 such reports per month since October 2008.  This compares to eleven (11) Taliban announcements made claiming responsibility for 46 Canadian deaths during March 2009.



More here.


----------

